# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  ΑΔΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ

## bgin

Καλημέρα φιλαράκια.
θα ήθελα να μάθω τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται για άδεια εγκαταστάτη  συστημάτων ασφαλείας.Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι, τον ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## σεατ

γεισου βαγγελη πριν κανετε ερωτησεις καλο εινε να διαβαζετε και τα προηγουμενα θεματα μπας και εχουν απαντηθει οι ερωτησεις που εχετε. δεν στην λεω αλλα σε συνβουλευω εμεις εδω ειμαστε για καθε απορια αν δεν βγαζεις ακρη

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Καλημέρα φιλαράκια.
> θα ήθελα να μάθω τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται για άδεια εγκαταστάτη  συστημάτων ασφαλείας.Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι, τον ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.




βασική  προυπόθεση  να  είσαι  Η-Μ,φυσικός-ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος,ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος α,β,γ ή  ραδιοτεχνίτης
για να  πάρεις  την άδεια  β΄ κατηγορίας  που  είναι  για  εγκατάσταση  κανείς  άλλος δεν έχει  δικαίωμα  να  κάνει  εγκατάσταση με τον  καινούριο  νόμο.
για  τα  υπόλοιπα χαρτιά  θα   περάσεις  απο την  διεύθυνση  ασφάλειας 
οποιοσδήποτε  άλλος  που  κάνει εγκατάσταση  είναι ΛΑΘΡΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ  και  να  πέρνεται  τηλέφωνο  την  αστυνομία να τους  συλαμβάνει  έχουν  ενημερωθεί  όλες  οι  διευθ. ασφαλείας  σε  όλη  την  επικράτεια για  αυτό  το θέμα.
σου  τα  γράφω  αυτά  γιατί  στατιστικά  γιατί  οι  περισσότερες  παραβιάσεις (κλοπές)  γίνονται  από  άτομα  που  ασχολούνται  με  το  αντικείμενο.

----------


## bgin

> βασική  προυπόθεση  να  είσαι  Η-Μ,φυσικός-ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος,ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος α,β,γ ή  ραδιοτεχνίτης
> για να  πάρεις  την άδεια  β΄ κατηγορίας  που  είναι  για  εγκατάσταση  κανείς  άλλος δεν έχει  δικαίωμα  να  κάνει  εγκατάσταση με τον  καινούριο  νόμο.
> για  τα  υπόλοιπα χαρτιά  θα   περάσεις  απο την  διεύθυνση  ασφάλειας 
> οποιοσδήποτε  άλλος  που  κάνει εγκατάσταση  είναι ΛΑΘΡΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ  και  να  πέρνεται  τηλέφωνο  την  αστυνομία να τους  συλαμβάνει  έχουν  ενημερωθεί  όλες  οι  διευθ. ασφαλείας  σε  όλη  την  επικράτεια για  αυτό  το θέμα.
> σου  τα  γράφω  αυτά  γιατί  στατιστικά  γιατί  οι  περισσότερες  παραβιάσεις (κλοπές)  γίνονται  από  άτομα  που  ασχολούνται  με  το  αντικείμενο.



Εχω πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού με ειδικότητα Ραδιοφωνία -Τηλεόραση αλλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο χρειάζεται όσον αφορά την διεύθυνση ασφάλειας

----------


## bgin

> γεισου βαγγελη πριν κανετε ερωτησεις καλο εινε να διαβαζετε και τα προηγουμενα θεματα μπας και εχουν απαντηθει οι ερωτησεις που εχετε. δεν στην λεω αλλα σε συνβουλευω εμεις εδω ειμαστε για καθε απορια αν δεν βγαζεις ακρη



Δημήτρη,παλαιότερα κάτι είχα διαβάσει στο forum, αλλά επειδή είμαστε ελλάδα και τα πάντα αλλάζουν ανά πάσα στιγμή γι αυτό και έθεσα το ερώτημα.Θα ήθελα να μάθω τα σημερινά δεδομένα,μη με παρεξηγείς, αν γνωρίζεις κάτι σχετικό μου λες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πήγαινε  στην  δωδεκανήσου  στην  ασφάλεια  να  κάνεις  τα  χαρτιά  τηρείς  τις  προυποθέσεις

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το καλωδιακό κομμάτι των συστημάτων το καλύπτει ο ηλεκτρολόγος (με τη σχετική άδεια εκπόνησης ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων). 

Σε ότι αφορά την εγκατάσταση των διατάξεων ασφαλείας θα μπορούσε να είναι πάλι αυτός (είναι ψιλοφασόν οι συμβατικές λύσεις) αλλά ενδεχομένως μία εξειδικευμένη εταιρεία για λύσεις security μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ένα συμβόλαιο τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Επιπρόσθετα έχω ακούσει για εταιρείες security που παρέχουν αποζημίωση σε περίπτωση κλοπής και εφόσον βέβαια έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο συναγερμός. Ωστόσο το γεγονός ότι αυτές οι εταιρείες παρέχουν αυτές τις υπηρεσίες δεν σημαίνει ότι οι τεχνικοί τους έχουν κάποια ειδική πιστοποίηση η ειδικό πτυχίο για security. Μπορεί να υπάρχει ένας μηχανικός εξειδικευμένος σε αυτές που θα υπογράφει τη μελέτη κατασκευής και οι υπόλοιποι (εγκαταστάτες) να είναι απλοί τεχνολόγοι ηλεκτρολόγοι. Απο εκεί και μετά τρέχει ένα συμβόλαιο με ασφαλιστική εταιρεία που αποζημιώνει την εταιρεία σε περίπτωση καταβολής αποζημίωσης πελάτη λόγω κλοπής οφειλόμενης σε δυσλειτουργία του συστήματος.

Αν μιλούσαμε για ασφάλεια σε συστήματα πληροφορικής εκεί οι σχετικές πιστοποιήσεις σε μηχανικούς είναι αναγκαίες προκειμένου και η εταιρεία να είναι πιστοποιημένος εγκαταστάσης συστημάτων ασφάλειας πληροφορικής. Ωστόσο και πάλι μιλάμε για πιστοποιήσεις από εταιρείες και όχι για ειδικά πτυχία, τα οποία ναι μεν παρέχονται σε πανεπιστήμια αλλά δεν είναι προϋπόθεση για την πιστοποίηση!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

[QUOTE=Γιώργος Ανώνυμος;539146]Το καλωδιακό κομμάτι των συστημάτων το καλύπτει ο ηλεκτρολόγος (με τη σχετική άδεια εκπόνησης ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων). 


καμία  σχέση  μιλάμε  για  χαμηλά  ρεύματα  δεν  μπορεί  ο  ηλεκτρολόγος  να  αντικαταστήσει μελέτη  συστήματατος ασφαλείας  από  ειδικό που  στο  φινάλε  δεν  ξέρει βασικά  ας  μείνει  στους  αλέ  ρετούρ  διακόπτες  και  στο  σκάψιμο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Σε ότι αφορά την εγκατάσταση των διατάξεων ασφαλείας θα μπορούσε να είναι πάλι αυτός (είναι ψιλοφασόν οι συμβατικές λύσεις) αλλά ενδεχομένως μία εξειδικευμένη εταιρεία για λύσεις security μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ένα συμβόλαιο τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Επιπρόσθετα έχω ακούσει για εταιρείες security που παρέχουν αποζημίωση σε περίπτωση κλοπής και εφόσον βέβαια έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο συναγερμός. Ωστόσο το γεγονός ότι αυτές οι εταιρείες παρέχουν αυτές τις υπηρεσίες δεν σημαίνει ότι οι τεχνικοί τους έχουν κάποια ειδική πιστοποίηση η ειδικό πτυχίο για security. Μπορεί να υπάρχει ένας μηχανικός εξειδικευμένος σε αυτές που θα υπογράφει τη μελέτη κατασκευής και οι υπόλοιποι (εγκαταστάτες) να είναι απλοί τεχνολόγοι ηλεκτρολόγοι. Απο εκεί και μετά τρέχει ένα συμβόλαιο με ασφαλιστική εταιρεία που αποζημιώνει την εταιρεία σε περίπτωση καταβολής αποζημίωσης πελάτη λόγω κλοπής οφειλόμενης σε δυσλειτουργία του συστήματος.!



βλέπω  ότι  συνεχίζεις  να  επιμένεις  ως  λύση  τους  ηλεκτρολόγους  μα το  ξεκαθαρίζουμε  ποιοί  είναι  νόμμοι  και  ποιοί  παράνομοι 
σε  περίπτωση  κλοπής  που  θα  με  καλέσουνε  για  κατάθεση  ενώ  δεν  θα  έχω  τίποτα  στα  χέρια  μου  λογικό  δεν  είναι  να  πάω  κατηγορούμενος  ως  κλέφτης
όσο  για τις  εταιρίες  φύλαξης  αν  τα  κάνουν  νόμιμα  ηλεκτρονικοί  όλα  καλά  αλλά  αν  κάνον εγκατάσταση  αλβανοί ή  ηλεκτρολόγοι  καλέστε  την  αστυνομία  για  να  τους  συλλάβει  κάποτε  πρέπει  να  μπεί  τάξη  και  θα  μπεί  είμαι  βέβαιος

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

[QUOTE=ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ;539150]



> καμία σχέση μιλάμε για χαμηλά ρεύματα δεν μπορεί ο ηλεκτρολόγος να αντικαταστήσει μελέτη συστήματατος ασφαλείας από ειδικό που στο φινάλε δεν ξέρει βασικά ας μείνει στους αλέ ρετούρ διακόπτες και στο σκάψιμο



Δεν διαφωνούμε νομίζω, όταν ανέφερα για καλωδιακό σύστημα έπρεπε ίσως να συμπληρώσω σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη κατασκευής που έχει εκπονήσει ο σχεδιατής του συστήματος. Επίσης ανέφερα τη λέξη ΄συμβατικές' όπως απλής οικίας και όχι π.χ αυτής του πρωθυπουργού ή της τράπεζας. Υπάρχουν 'πεπατημένες' και ήδη ο ηλεκτρολόγος αν έχει κάνει τη δουλειά μερικές φορές γνωρίζει καλά που θα βγάλει τα καλώδια και τι καλωδια είναι αυτά. Η μελέτη συνήθως είναι για τυπικούς λόγους αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να μειώσω την αξία της. Συνήθως οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που συνεργάζονται με μηχανικούς παίρνουν εργολαβία όλο το πακέτο με σιχυρά και ασθενή. Από προσωπική εμπειρία σε σπίτι ο ηλεκτρολόγος πέρασε με εξαιρετική ευκολία και ταχύτητα τα UTP CAT6 (data), cat5E (phone) και οόπτική ίνα (FTTH) και τις απολήξεις καλωδίων για το συναγερμό τις καρατσεκάρισα με εταιρεία και μου τις επιβεβαίωσε! Οι παλιοί πολιτικόι μηχανικοί έχουν εμπειρία και στην επιλογή των συνεργαζόμενων ηλεκτρολόγων (εκεί που δεν ακούν παράπονα από τους ιδιοκτήτες) και έτσι οι τελευταίοι μετεξελίσσονται σε 'γάτες'...

Ωστόσο η ερώτηση του συναδέλφου, αν την κατάλαβα καλά, είναι τι είδους πτυχίο ή/και άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος πρέπει να έχει κανέις για να εγκαθιστά συστήματα ασφαλείας.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

[QUOTE=Γιώργος Ανώνυμος;539156]



> Δεν διαφωνούμε νομίζω, όταν ανέφερα για καλωδιακό σύστημα έπρεπε ίσως να συμπληρώσω σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη κατασκευής που έχει εκπονήσει ο σχεδιατής του συστήματος. Επίσης ανέφερα τη λέξη ΄συμβατικές' όπως απλής οικίας και όχι π.χ αυτής του πρωθυπουργού ή της τράπεζας. Υπάρχουν 'πεπατημένες' και ήδη ο ηλεκτρολόγος αν έχει κάνει τη δουλειά μερικές φορές γνωρίζει καλά που θα βγάλει τα καλώδια και τι καλωδια είναι αυτά. Η μελέτη συνήθως είναι για τυπικούς λόγους αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να μειώσω την αξία της. Συνήθως οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που συνεργάζονται με μηχανικούς παίρνουν εργολαβία όλο το πακέτο με σιχυρά και ασθενή. Από προσωπική εμπειρία σε σπίτι ο ηλεκτρολόγος πέρασε με εξαιρετική ευκολία και ταχύτητα τα UTP CAT6 (data), cat5E (phone) και οόπτική ίνα (FTTH) και τις απολήξεις καλωδίων για το συναγερμό τις καρατσεκάρισα με εταιρεία και μου τις επιβεβαίωσε! Οι παλιοί πολιτικόι μηχανικοί έχουν εμπειρία και στην επιλογή των συνεργαζόμενων ηλεκτρολόγων (εκεί που δεν ακούν παράπονα από τους ιδιοκτήτες) και έτσι οι τελευταίοι μετεξελίσσονται σε 'γάτες'...
> 
> Ωστόσο η ερώτηση του συναδέλφου, αν την κατάλαβα καλά, είναι τι είδους πτυχίο ή/και άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος πρέπει να έχει κανέις για να εγκαθιστά συστήματα ασφαλείας.





 Ο κλάδος των ηλεκτρονικών αποτελεί ένα ανεκτίμητο αγαθό για την  καθημερινή λειτουργία της κοινωνικής και οικονομικής ζωής των πολιτών  και της χώρας γενικότερα.
 Οι ηλεκτρονικές επισκευές ή εγκαταστάσεις για να παρέχουν ασφάλεια  και αποτελεσματικότητα στον καταναλωτή θα πρέπει να γίνονται μόνο  από  Αδειούχους Ηλεκτρονικούς οι οποίοι είναι και υπεύθυνοι για την σωστή  λειτουργίας τους.
 Για  να αποφύγουμε τους όποιους κινδύνους εγκυμονεί η επισκευή  ηλεκτρονικής  συσκευής ή εγκατάσταση κεντρικής ή ατομικής κεραίας, ή  εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας όπως και η εγκατάσταση κλειστών  κυκλωμάτων, θα πρέπει να ακολουθείται της παρακάτω οδηγίες και  συμβουλές:
 Για οποιαδήποτε μελέτη , κατασκευή ,επισκευή, συντήρηση όπως και κάθε  έλεγχο που αφορά Κεραία - Συστήματα ασφαλείας - Κλειστά κυκλώματα CCTV-  Ασύρματα δίκτυα  WI-FI  - τηλεόραση και γενικότερα οποιανδήποτε  ηλεκτρονική εργασία, θα πρέπει να απευθύνεστε  *μόνο* σε *Αδειούχο Ηλεκτρονικό*,  ζητώντας του να σας παρουσίαση την Άδεια Ασκήσεως Επαγγέλματος  η οποία  έχει εκδοθεί από το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών και Επικοινωνιών η  οποία και πιστοποιεί ότι ο κάτοχος της έχει τα τυπικά (νόμιμα) αλλά και  τα ουσιαστικά προσόντα, για να κατασκευάζει ,να επισκευάζει, να συντηρεί  όπως και να ελέγχει τις εγκαταστάσεις, ώστε να αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη  της καλής λειτουργίας του έργου που ανέλαβε.
*Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να εμπιστεύεστε πρόσωπα που  δηλώνουν οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από Ηλεκτρονικός , χωρίς να σας επιδείξουν  την αντίστοιχη άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου  Α΄ , Β΄   ή  Ραδιοτεχνίτου .*
* Συνιστούμε να ζητάτε από τους κατασκευαστές που έχουν αναλάβει την  κατασκευή ή την ανακατασκευή της κατοικίας σας ή μελέτη που αφορά την  εγκατάσταση Δορυφορικής και  Επίγειας  λήψης ,των συστημάτων ασφαλείας   και κλειστών κυκλωμάτων  CCTV, δομημένης καλωδίωσης ,ασυρμάτων δικτύων  ,όπως και οποιασδήποτε εργασίας που αφορά τους αυτοματισμούς και  γενικότερα ασθενή ρεύματα να ανατίθεται και να υλοποιείται μόνο από  εξειδικευμένο Αδειούχο Ηλεκτρονικό .

 ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΙΟΥΧΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ.

 Μελέτη σε κεντρική Εγκατάσταση από Αδειούχο Ηλεκτρονικό σημαίνει :
 1.     Aποτελεσματικότητα.
 2.     Σωστή λήψη σε Ψηφιακά κανάλια επίγειας και δορυφορικής .
 3.     Οικονομία σε χρήματα
 4.      Μια κεραία για επίγεια λήψη, ένα κάτοπτρο για τα δορυφορικά,  αποφεύγοντας τα δάση κεραιών που δημιουργούνται  πάνω σε μια ταράτσα.

*

----------

jimk (06-07-12), 

lcharal (10-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο ήσουν σαφής από την πρώτη απάντησή σου και δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω να την επαναλαμβάνεις. Έτσι έχει ο φίλος την απάντησή του. Επίσης δεν ανέφερα τον τρόπο που επέλεξα (χωρίς μελέτη) ως την καλύτερη πρακτική και θα ομολογήσω πως είναι εν πλήρη γνώση μου ότι δεν είναι. Οι λόγοι αυτονόητοι! Για τη δεύτερη φάση διασύνδεσης των διατάξεων θα επιλέξω αδειούχο ηλεκτρονικό εφόσον η προφορά του είναι σε αποδεκτά επίπεδα.

----------


## jimk

δηλαδη αμα καποιος ηλεκτρολογος κανει εγκατασταση συναγερμου ειναι παρανομο?

----------


## stinger

να συμπληρωσω κι εγω μια ερωτηση....
οποιος κανει μονος του στο σπιτι του εγκατασταση συναγερμου ειναι λαθρεγκαταστατης???σε αυτην την περιπτωση την αστυνομια την καλει ο γειτονας λογω θορυβου απο την σειρηνα???

----------


## p270

αν δεν κάνω λάθος για να πάρεις άδεια β τύπου πρέπει να δώσεις εξετασεις για να πάρεις άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος η κάνω κάποιο λάθος ;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Βεβαίως και δεν είναι παράνομο αφού για τα ασθενή δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο με τα ισχυρά σε θέματα υποχρεώσεων, σύμφωνα με το νόμο (π.χ. από το πολύ απλό για να αλλάξεις όνομα στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ σου ζητάει υποχρεωτικά το σχέδιο της ηλεκτρολογικής εγκ/σης από αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο, σημειωτέον κανείς σε σχετικά παλιά κατοικία δεν έχει). Επίσης κάτι αντίστοιχο κινείται με την ενεργειακή πιστοποίηση, δεν θυμάμαι πως μου το εξήγησαν. Είναι όμως άδικο στην αγορά οι ηλεκτρολόγοι να κατέχουν τη μερίδα του λέοντος και οι ηλεκτρονικοί να αναζητούν απεγνωσμένα ένα λόγο ύπαρξης και επομένως ένα εισόδημα από την ειδικότητά τους. Αν λοιπόν υπερκαλύπτονται από τους ηλεκτρολόγους τεχνολόγους και μηχανικούς συν τις μαϊμούδες κάθε συνομοταξίας και ζούγκλας προέλευσης, πραγματικά μένουν χωρίς αντικείμενο! Είχα ζήσει ένα διάστημα παρόμοια κατάσταση σε εργοτάξιο, όπου εκεί ο πολιτικός μηχανικός έχει τον πρώτο λόγο για τα πάσης φύσεως αντικείμενα ακόμα και για τα Η/Μ. Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι και μηχανολόγοι εκεί αισθάνθηκα ότι ήταν μία τρίχα ξέρεται από που του Πολιτικού μηχανικού. Βλέπετε όλο το budget εκεί είναι στα μπετά, τον χάλυβα, τα τούβλα/γυψοσανίδες κλπ. Παρότι που οι βάσεις στις πολυτεχνικές σχολές είναι σαφώς πολύ υψηλότερες στα τμήματα των Ηλεκτρολόγων-Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών! Κατανοώ λοιπόν τη θέση του Νίκου από την Λάρισα και όπως και να το κάνουμε κάθε πράγμα θέλει το Γερμανό του, επομένως τα ασθενή τον ηλεκτρονικό τους. Είναι η ειδικότητά τους και δεν μπορεί αυτό να αμφισβητηθεί. Μόνο μεπτό στο Νίκο το υποτιμητικό του σχόλιο για τους Ηλεκτρολόγους συλήβδειν. Τέλος αν έκτιζα Πολιτεία σίγουρα θα τον επέλεγα από την αρχή για να έχω τη βέλτιστη εγκ/ση. Ακόμα και αν δεν ήταν η βέλτιστη θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος που έκανα αυτό που είναι ενδεδειγμένο! Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για μια ποιό απαιτητική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Μόνο μεπτό στο Νίκο το υποτιμητικό του σχόλιο για τους Ηλεκτρολόγους συλήβδειν. .



καθόλου  υποτιμιτικό  και  εμείς σκάβουμε  πολλές  φορές για  να  διορθώσουμε  λάθη  τους  και  μετά  κολλάμε  και  καμιά  αντίσταση ο  καθένας  τη  δουλειά  του  
για  το  φίλο  τον stinger  είναι  παράνομο  με  το  γράμμα  του  νόμου  τώρα  αν  δεν  σε  δεί  κανένας κάντο  αλλά αν  βλέπετε  λαθρεγκαταστάτες  να  πέρνεται  τηλ  την  αστυνομία  οι  ποινές  είναι  μεγάλες  πλέον  δεν  είναι  μόνο αυτόφορο  και  δικάσιμο  έχει  και  συνέχεια  πλέον

----------


## p270

τελικά απάντηση δεν πήρα χρειάζεται η όχι να πάρεις πρώτα άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος ηλεκτρονικού και μετά να πας με αυτά τα χαρτιά στην ασφάλεια για να πάρεις άδεια για να γίνεις εγκαταστατης συναγερμών;

μια απάντηση παρακαλώ αν βέβαια το ξέρει κάποιος

----------


## vasilllis

απο 1-1-12
ισχυουν αυτα.δειτε ποιο πτυχιουχοι διακαιουνται αδεια κατ.β

www.saregr.gr/files/page/86.pdf

----------


## stinger

> για  το  φίλο  τον stinger  είναι  παράνομο  με  το  γράμμα  του  νόμου  τώρα  αν  δεν  σε  δεί  κανένας κάντο  αλλά αν  βλέπετε  λαθρεγκαταστάτες  να  πέρνεται  τηλ  την  αστυνομία  οι  ποινές  είναι  μεγάλες  πλέον  δεν  είναι  μόνο αυτόφορο  και  δικάσιμο  έχει  και  συνέχεια  πλέον



εγω ρωταω κατι συγκεκριμενο : ειναι παρανομος αυτος που βαζει στο σπιτι του μονος του ενα συναγερμο??? αν ναι τοτε ειναι παρανομος κι αυτος που αλλαζει μια μπριζα διοτι επρεπε να παρει ηλεκτρολογο...ειναι παρανομος κι αυτος που αλλαζει μια βρυση διοτι επρεπε να παρει υδραυλικο και παει λεγοντας...μηπως τελικα ειμαστε ολοι παρανομοι???

----------


## vasilllis

> τελικά απάντηση δεν πήρα χρειάζεται η όχι να πάρεις πρώτα άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος ηλεκτρονικού και μετά να πας με αυτά τα χαρτιά στην ασφάλεια για να πάρεις άδεια για να γίνεις εγκαταστατης συναγερμών;
> 
> μια απάντηση παρακαλώ αν βέβαια το ξέρει κάποιος



ελα να σε φτιαξουμε και εσενα
εδω ειναι αδεια για εταιρια  http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...temid=646&lang=


και εδω για εγκαταστατη   http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...temid=646&lang=

----------


## vasilllis

> εγω ρωταω κατι συγκεκριμενο : ειναι παρανομος αυτος που βαζει στο σπιτι του μονος του ενα συναγερμο??? αν ναι τοτε ειναι παρανομος κι αυτος που αλλαζει μια μπριζα διοτι επρεπε να παρει ηλεκτρολογο...ειναι παρανομος κι αυτος που αλλαζει μια βρυση διοτι επρεπε να παρει υδραυλικο και παει λεγοντας...μηπως τελικα ειμαστε ολοι παρανομοι???



σε ολους τους νομους υπαρχουν παραθυρακια.καποια απο αυτα λενε οτι οταν ειναι για προσωπικη χρηση και χωρις σκοπο κερδους δεν απαιτειται αδεια.Προφανως γιαιτ δεν τιθεται θεμα εξαπατησης.
Αν αλλαξεις πριζα η υδραυλικα στο σπιτι πρεπει να πας πολεοδομια να παρεις αδεια μερικης επισκευης(κατι τετοιο) οποτε μαλλον παρανομος θα εισαι.
οποτε τεχνικοι με το πτυχιο στο κουτελο.


εσυ για να λες ειμαστε ολοι παρανομοι κατι κανεις     :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stinger

> σε ολους τους νομους υπαρχουν παραθυρακια.καποια απο αυτα λενε οτι οταν ειναι για προσωπικη χρηση και χωρις σκοπο κερδους δεν απαιτειται αδεια.Προφανως γιαιτ δεν τιθεται θεμα εξαπατησης.



ακριβως εκει θελω να καταληξω..οτι απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει οικονομικη εξαρτηση και θεμα εξαπατησης σε προσωπικη χρηση δεν υπαρχει και θεμα διωξης και αυτο το ξερω πολυ καλα διοτι εχω προσωπικη πειρα απο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα...

----------


## vasilllis

> ακριβως εκει θελω να καταληξω..οτι απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει οικονομικη εξαρτηση και θεμα εξαπατησης σε προσωπικη χρηση δεν υπαρχει και θεμα διωξης και αυτο το ξερω πολυ καλα διοτι εχω προσωπικη πειρα απο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα...



Δυστηχως σε αυτο το κρατος με αυτους τους παρωχημενους νομους και μονο που θα σε τραβανε στα δικαστηρια θα χαλαστεις.ισοβια δεν θα φας.
αλλα θα χαλαστεις.σκεψου τωρα συλληψη ,δικαστηρια κλπ.

----------


## p270

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση απλα το ειχα απορια αν χρειαζεται η οχι

----------


## jimk

και εμενα δεν απαντηθηκε το ποστ μου ειναι παρανομο οι ηλεκτρολογοι να  βαζουν συστηματα ασφαλειας???

----------


## vasilllis

αν διαβαζες αυτα που αναρτησα αναφερει οτι για να κανεις εγκατασταση θελαεις αδεια.
επισης θελει πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικου η συναφες επαγγελματος. οποτε πας στην αστυνομια της περιοχης σου με το πτυχιο παραμασχαλα και μαθαινεις.

----------


## dimpap

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και απο εμένα.Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου πήγε ο φίλος μου για να πάρει αδεια εγκαταστατη για συναγερμος με πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου και αδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος και του είπαν ότι μπορεί να πάρει την αδεια.Του δώσανε και μια λίστα με τι χαρτιά πρέπει να δώσει για να την πάρει.
Δεν του είπαν ότι την παίρνουν μόνο όσοι έχουν πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού!

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και απο εμένα.Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου πήγε ο φίλος μου για να πάρει αδεια εγκαταστατη για συναγερμος με πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου και αδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος και του είπαν ότι μπορεί να πάρει την αδεια.Του δώσανε και μια λίστα με τι χαρτιά πρέπει να δώσει για να την πάρει.
> Δεν του είπαν ότι την παίρνουν μόνο όσοι έχουν πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού!



επειδη τωρα πια ειναι ηλεκτρολογος-αυτοματισμοι.ανηκει στα παρεμφερη επαγγελματα.

----------


## picdev

που αναφέρει τα πτυχία που μπορείς να πάρεις άδεια?

----------


## vasilllis

εχω αναρτησει ενα pdf.

----------


## picdev

Αρ. Φύλλου 664
17 Μαΐου 2010


αυτό είναι το φεκ, το διάβασα και μπάζει απο παντού  :Lol:  χαρτί να ναι και ότι να ναι , ναι γενικά λέει ηλεκτρονικός αλλά έχει πολλά συναφή

----------


## vasilllis

> Αρ. Φύλλου 664
> 17 Μαΐου 2010
> 
> 
> αυτό είναι το φεκ, το διάβασα και μπάζει απο παντού  χαρτί να ναι και ότι να ναι , ναι γενικά λέει ηλεκτρονικός αλλά έχει πολλά συναφή



ετσι.
νομοι γραμμενοι στο ποδι.Αν και βεβαια δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο που πρεπει να γινεται απο ηλεκτρονικους.Αλλα νομοι ειναι αυτοι.

οχι συναφη.Παρεμφερη γραφει   :Smile:

----------


## stinger

επιπλεον ο νεος νομος προβλεπει και βεβαιωση εναρξης επαγγελματος απο εφορια...προβλεπεται στα δικαιολογητικα που ζητα η αστυνομια...

----------


## vasilllis

> επιπλεον ο νεος νομος προβλεπει και βεβαιωση εναρξης επαγγελματος απο εφορια...προβλεπεται στα δικαιολογητικα που ζητα η αστυνομια...



δεν νομιζω.αυτο η αδεια σου δινει το δικαιωμα να δουλευεις και σαν υπαλληλος.

----------


## button

> σε ολους τους νομους υπαρχουν παραθυρακια.καποια απο αυτα λενε οτι οταν ειναι για προσωπικη χρηση και χωρις σκοπο κερδους δεν απαιτειται αδεια.Προφανως γιαιτ δεν τιθεται θεμα εξαπατησης.
> Αν αλλαξεις πριζα η υδραυλικα στο σπιτι πρεπει να πας πολεοδομια να παρεις αδεια μερικης επισκευης(κατι τετοιο) οποτε μαλλον παρανομος θα εισαι.
> οποτε τεχνικοι με το πτυχιο στο κουτελο.
> 
> 
> εσυ για να λες ειμαστε ολοι παρανομοι κατι κανεις




Δηλαδή πρέπει να περάσεις μέρες γραφειοκρατίας να πληρώσεις εκεί και εκεί για μια πρίζα η βρύση υπόθεση 5 λεπτών  ... epic 





> και εμενα δεν απαντηθηκε το ποστ μου ειναι παρανομο οι ηλεκτρολογοι να  βαζουν συστηματα ασφαλειας???



Εγώ στα βιβλία 2ης χρονιάς βλέπω συστήματα ασφάλειας συστήματα  πυρό-ασφάλειας κτλπ... Και ειμαι στην ΕΠΑ.Σ του ΟΑΕΔ ..

Και τα πτυχία που λέτε  εννοείτε  το πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού απο ΕΠΑΛ

----------


## p270

απο αυτά που αναφέρει η αστυνομία στο site δεν γίνεται να καταλάβεις αν πρέπει απλα να πας με το πτυχίο του ηλεκτρονικού η ηλεκτρολόγου η να έχεις άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος και ίσως και χαρτιά που να δηλώνουν οτι έχεις κάνει και έναρξη επαγγέλματος 

όποτε για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται μάλλον μια βόλτα σε κάποιο αστυνομικό τμήμα ειναι απαραίτητη 

τελικά υπάρχει χρήμα στο επάγγελμα η οχι γιατί βλέπω μεγάλο ενδιαφέρων

----------


## picdev

το έχω γράψει πιο πάνω υπαχει φεκ που τα αναφέρει

* Αρ. Φύλλου 664 17 Μαΐου 2010*

----------


## σεατ

99.9 τις 100 το πτυχιο φτανει γιανα πας στην αστυνομια  δεν χρειαζετε άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος.οποιος ξερει με σιγουρια ας μας πει

----------


## dimpap

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Σήμερα ρώτησα ένα θείο μου που δουλεύει στην ασφάλεια και μου είπε την άδεια εγκαταστάτη την δίνουν σε όσους προσκομίσουν πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού η ηλεκτρολόγου. Με οποιοδήποτε άλλο πτυχίο δεν μπορείς να πάρεις άδεια εγκαταστάτη. 
Ο φίλος μου που είχε πάει πριν απο ένα μήνα περίπου για να πάρει την άδεια έδειξε μόνο το πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου, είχε και άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος αλλά δεν του την ζητήσανε.

----------


## button

Για τι είδος πτυχίο λέμε τόση ώρα ?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> επιπλεον ο νεος νομος προβλεπει και βεβαιωση εναρξης επαγγελματος απο εφορια...προβλεπεται στα δικαιολογητικα που ζητα η αστυνομια...






Λογικο δεν ειναι ? Τι θες μια αδεια αν δεν κανεις το επαγγελμα ? Να λες απλα ''εχω αδεια για το ταδε επαγγελμα και δουλευω στο δημο πχ ? '' 
 Η ουσια παντος της συγκεκριμενης αδειας δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με το τεχνικο επιπεδο του εκαστοτε ενδιαφερομενου,αλλα με το κατα ποσο ειναι νομοταγης εαν εχει καθαρο ποινικο μητρωο,να μην ειναι χρηστης ουσιων κλπ.
Με αυτη την αδεια εχεις και το δηκαιωμα για φυλαξεις χωρων κλπ .
Τωρα αν αλλαξε κατι και ''απαιτητε'' πλεον και το τεχνικο κοματι με το πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικου στην ολλη υποθεση δεν ειναι κακο.

----------


## dimpap

> Λογικο δεν ειναι ? Τι θες μια αδεια αν δεν κανεις το επαγγελμα ? Να λες απλα ''εχω αδεια για το ταδε επαγγελμα και δουλευω στο δημο πχ ? '' 
>  Η ουσια παντος της συγκεκριμενης αδειας δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με το τεχνικο επιπεδο του εκαστοτε ενδιαφερομενου,αλλα με το κατα ποσο ειναι νομοταγης εαν εχει καθαρο ποινικο μητρωο,να μην ειναι χρηστης ουσιων κλπ.
> Με αυτη την αδεια εχεις και το δηκαιωμα για φυλαξεις χωρων κλπ .
> Τωρα αν αλλαξε κατι και ''απαιτητε'' πλεον και το τεχνικο κοματι με το πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικου στην ολλη υποθεση δεν ειναι κακο.



Αν δουλεύεις στον δήμο δεν χρειάζεται η άδεια!! Αλλά αν δουλεύει σε κάποια εταιρεία που κάνει εγκατάστασεις συναγερμών εκεί χρειάζεται.
Αν δουλεύεις σαν υπάλληλος δεν μπορείς να έχεις και έναρξη επαγγέλματος.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Αν δουλεύεις στον δήμο δεν χρειάζεται η άδεια!! Αλλά αν δουλεύει σε κάποια εταιρεία που κάνει εγκατάστασεις συναγερμών εκεί χρειάζεται.
> Αν δουλεύεις σαν υπάλληλος δεν μπορείς να έχεις και έναρξη επαγγέλματος.




  Aν κατάλαβες καλά το θέμα μας είναι σχετικά με την άδεια ιδιωτικής επιχείρησης παροχής υπηρεσιών ασφαλειας, φυσικού προσώπου ή εταιρίας για εγκαταστάσεις συστημάτων ασφαλειας ,φύλαξης κλπ , αν και δεν διαφέρει πολύ απο την άδεια προσωπικού ασφαλειας, εκτός του οτι απαιτεί έναρξη επαγγέλματος  και 147 ευρο αντι 30 του προσωπικού, όπως ''ακουγεται'' θα απαιτεί και πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού ή συναφή επαγγέλματος πλέον.
Για εγκαταστάσεις το καταλαβαίνω, αλλα για φύλαξη? Ο μη γνώστης ηλεκτρονικών δλδ δεν μπορεί να είναι απλά φύλακας ? /////
Βέβαια επειδή το εν'λογο επάγγελμα είναι σε καλή(κακή κατά τα άλλα) εποχή  πολλοί ενδιαφέρονται να νομιμοποιηθούν με κάποιο τρόπο.
Νομίζω οτι μεσα απο το φορουμ βγήκαν συμπεράσματα και δόθηκαν λύσεις για το πως μπορεί κάποιος να το κάνει σωστά.

ΥΓ  Το θέμα αυτο(κλειστο μεν) υπάρχει και σε αλλο thread.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63398

----------


## p270

για να εργαστείς σε εταιρία που κάνει τοποθέτησης συστημάτων ασφάλειας χρειάζεσαι την άδεια η όχι το θέμα μάλλον ξεκίνησε απο εκεί ποιος ανοίγει τώρα δικό του μαγαζί δύσκολα τα πράγματα

----------


## christakosxo

δυσκολοι καιροι και βλεπω οτι καποιοι ηλεκτρονικοι τα βαζουν με τους ηλεκτρολογους !! Ας μας εξηγησουν λοιπον αυτοι οι ηλεκτρονικοι τι το διαφορετικο εχουν σπουδασει απο εμας τους ηλεκτρολογους ?? Γιατι απ οτι καταλαβαινω η δεν ξερουν με τι ασχολουνται η πρεπει να πανε στη ΝΑΣΑ να εργασθουν γιατι ειναι διανοιες αφου καταφεραν να διαχωρισουν τον ηλεκτρονικο απο τον ηλεκτρολογο !! σημαινει οτι κατι το καινουριο εχουν ανακαλυψει !!! Συμφωνα με τη λογικη και τις φυσικες επιστημες ο ηλεκτρονικος ειναι μια εξειδικευση σε ενα κομματι του ηλεκτρολογου !!! Οποτε πως γινεται να μην μπορει ενας ηλεκτρολογος να κανει μια δουλεια ηλεκτρονικου ???  ας μας εξηγησει καποιος !!!  μαλλον το προβλημα υπαρχει στο γεγονος οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος δε μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια του ηλεκτρολογου ...  
αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με !!!!!!!

----------


## duomax03

Εδώ γράφει ότι για να βγάλεις άδεια θέλει να πας να σε εξετάσουν στο τρελάδικο. Οι μπάτσοι πηγαίνουν να τους εξετάσουν στο τρελάδικό ;

----------


## christakosxo

αλλο θεμα αυτο !!  εγω αναφερομαι στο θεμα ηλεκτρολογος-ηλεκτρονικος γιατι δε  μου αρεσει να γινεται διαχωρισμος μεταξυ των δυο επαγγελματων !! πραγματικα πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι αυτα τα προβληματα που θα επρεπε να μας απασχολουν !! ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι για να βοηθαει τον ηλεκτρονικο και ο ηλεκτρονικος για να βοηθαει τον ηλεκτρολογο !! τα προβληματα ειναι αλλα με αλλες ειδικοτητες ( πολιτικους ,μηχανολογους μηχανικους ) που τους δινουν το δικαιωμα να υπογραφουν οτι γουσταρουν χωρις να εχουν ιδεα απο το αντικειμενο !!!

----------


## Nightkeeper

> δυσκολοι καιροι και βλεπω οτι καποιοι ηλεκτρονικοι τα βαζουν με τους ηλεκτρολογους !! Ας μας εξηγησουν λοιπον αυτοι οι ηλεκτρονικοι τι το διαφορετικο εχουν σπουδασει απο εμας τους ηλεκτρολογους ?? Γιατι απ οτι καταλαβαινω η δεν ξερουν με τι ασχολουνται η πρεπει να πανε στη ΝΑΣΑ να εργασθουν γιατι ειναι διανοιες αφου καταφεραν να διαχωρισουν τον ηλεκτρονικο απο τον ηλεκτρολογο !! σημαινει οτι κατι το καινουριο εχουν ανακαλυψει !!! Συμφωνα με τη λογικη και τις φυσικες επιστημες ο ηλεκτρονικος ειναι μια εξειδικευση σε ενα κομματι του ηλεκτρολογου !!! Οποτε πως γινεται να μην μπορει ενας ηλεκτρολογος να κανει μια δουλεια ηλεκτρονικου ???  ας μας εξηγησει καποιος !!!  μαλλον το προβλημα υπαρχει στο γεγονος οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος δε μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια του ηλεκτρολογου ...  
> αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με !!!!!!!



Φίλε μου συγγνώμηαλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το άκρος ειρωνικό ύφος σου(σπουδές,δουλειά στη ΝΑSΑ κλπ),υποθέτω είναι απλά μια αντίδρασηκαι όχι καθρέφτης του χαρακτήρα σου…Που είναι το πρόβλημα σου δλδ ? Το ότι ο καθέναςπρέπει να βαδίζει βάση της ειδικότητας των γνώσεων και των άδειων που κατέχει καινα μη μπαίνει σε δουλειές εκτός της αρμοδιότητας του σου φαίνεται περίεργο δλδ??Στην προκειμένη όμως ο ’’σύγχρονος’’ ηλεκτρολόγος κατά κανόνα μπαίνει πρώτος σεκάθε δουλειά με αποτέλεσμα να θέλει όλη την ’’πίτα’’ δική του και να μην παρεμβαίνειάλλος στη δουλειά του(λογικό εν μέρει) ΑΛΛΑ έχει της γνώσεις και κατάλληλες άδειεςγια αυτό που κάνη και ουσιαστικά είναι εκτός της κύριας αρμοδιότητας του ? πχ άδειαηλεκτροτεχνίτη ή άδεια παροχής υπηρεσιών και συστημάτων ασφαλειας ? σε πληροφορώπως οι περισσότεροι ΟΧΙ.. Κάποιοι βέβαια έχουν (σπάνιο),συνήθως κάνουν ΟΛΛΕΣ τηςπαρεμφερή εργασίες απλά έχοντας το προνόμιο του πρώτου μάστορα που μπήκε  στη δουλειά φιλέ μου…*.Επίσης κάποιοι που πήγαν για βοηθοί σε ηλεκτρολόγους κάποιο διάστημα (δήθενμαστόρια) δεν έχουν ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ άδεια ηλεκτρολόγου,ΑΛΛΑ έχουν κολλητό Πολ.μηχανικόκαι υπογράφει για να πάρει ο ιδιοκτήτης ρεύμα ..* Γιατι όμως ? Μήπως κάπου έχουνμπερδευτεί τα ’’μαγαζιά’’ ? Μήπως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μπει μια τάξη και σ’αυτό? Θα μου πεις πώς να μπει τάξη σε μια χώρα που είναι ΚΑΤΩ του μπουρδέλου ,γιατίας μην ξεχνάμε πως και τα εν’λογο μαγαζιά έχουν κάποια ΤΑΞΗ και δεν ξεφεύγουν απότα παραδοσιακό τρόπο λειτουργειας,σε αντίθεση με μαγαζιά άλλου τύπου που αλλούπαταν και αλλού βρίσκονται…..Τωρα το κατά πόσο ο ηλεκτρονικός δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλεινα κάνη ηλεκτρολογικές δουλειές είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο ,,δεν το σχολιάζωπερισσότερο γιατί θα παει αλλού το θέμα….

----------


## duomax03

> αλλο θεμα αυτο !!  εγω αναφερομαι στο θεμα ηλεκτρολογος-ηλεκτρονικος γιατι δε  μου αρεσει να γινεται διαχωρισμος μεταξυ των δυο επαγγελματων !! πραγματικα πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι αυτα τα προβληματα που θα επρεπε να μας απασχολουν !! ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι για να βοηθαει τον ηλεκτρονικο και ο ηλεκτρονικος για να βοηθαει τον ηλεκτρολογο !! τα προβληματα ειναι αλλα με αλλες ειδικοτητες ( πολιτικους ,μηχανολογους μηχανικους ) που τους δινουν το δικαιωμα να υπογραφουν οτι γουσταρουν χωρις να εχουν ιδεα απο το αντικειμενο !!!



ρε φιλαράκι...δεν σου είπε κανένας ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις συναγερμό. Απλά, ΑΥΤΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ. Ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με τις εφαρμογές που αφορούν χαμηλές τάσεις κ ο ηλεκτρολόγος με τις εφαρμογές υψηλών τάσεων. Και εγώ στο σπίτι μου έχω τραβήξει καλώδια, έχω βάλει πίνακα με βελτίωση cosφ, έχω τραβήξει γραμμή 3*4 με 20 αμπέρ ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα για aircondition 24 000 BTU αλλά δεν θα πήγαινα σε άλλο σπίτι να το κάνω αυτό. Αράζω στα μόνιτορ και στις τηλεοράσεις μου και εσύ στις μπρίζες σου και στα αλέ ρετούρ...Απλά είναι τα πράγματα. Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα !!!

----------


## dmyl

Ενα συστημα ασφαλείας ειναι ενα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ - ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ αρα δεν κατεχει αυτες τις γνωσεις ενας Ηλεκτρολογος. Μπορει μεσω εμπειριας η μεσω χρονων και ενασχολησης να κατεχει καποια θεματα αλλα δεν ειναι κατι στο στοιχειο του και στο στοχαστρο των σπουδων του. Κανενας ηλεκτρολογος δεν βοηθαει τον ηλεκτρονικο ουτε και το αντιθετο ο καθενας κανει διαφορετικη εργασια με διαφορετικο υφος η καθεμια. 

Τα ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα και οι ηλεκτρονικες διαταξεις αφορουν Ηλεκτρονικους μηχανικους.

Αλοιμονο αν ο ηλεκτρονικος εκανε και τον ηλεκτρολογο , τον προγραμματιστη τον αυτοματιστη και οτι αλλο ετσι επειδη ΝΟΜΙΣΕ οτι μπορει να το κανει επειδη ο ενας βοηθαει τον αλλο. Ασ προσπαθησουμε ολοι μαζι με τις επιλογες μας και τα κριτηρια μας να αλλαξει λιγο αυτο το Ελληνικο καθεστως και οτι αλλο χαρακτηριζει τα ασχημα της χωρας μας.

----------


## christakosxo

> Ενα συστημα ασφαλείας ειναι ενα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ - ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ αρα δεν κατεχει αυτες τις γνωσεις ενας Ηλεκτρολογος. Μπορει μεσω εμπειριας η μεσω χρονων και ενασχολησης να κατεχει καποια θεματα αλλα δεν ειναι κατι στο στοιχειο του και στο στοχαστρο των σπουδων του. Κανενας ηλεκτρολογος δεν βοηθαει τον ηλεκτρονικο ουτε και το αντιθετο ο καθενας κανει διαφορετικη εργασια με διαφορετικο υφος η καθεμια. 
> 
> Τα ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα και οι ηλεκτρονικες διαταξεις αφορουν Ηλεκτρονικους μηχανικους.
> 
> Αλοιμονο αν ο ηλεκτρονικος εκανε και τον ηλεκτρολογο , τον προγραμματιστη τον αυτοματιστη και οτι αλλο ετσι επειδη ΝΟΜΙΣΕ οτι μπορει να το κανει επειδη ο ενας βοηθαει τον αλλο. Ασ προσπαθησουμε ολοι μαζι με τις επιλογες μας και τα κριτηρια μας να αλλαξει λιγο αυτο το Ελληνικο καθεστως και οτι αλλο χαρακτηριζει τα ασχημα της χωρας μας.



δηλαδη οταν θα ηθελες να συνδεσεις τα 220 V εσυ στο μετασχηματιστη θα φωναζες τον ηλεκτρολογο ??

----------


## christakosxo

> ρε φιλαράκι...δεν σου είπε κανένας ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις συναγερμό. Απλά, ΑΥΤΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ. Ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με τις εφαρμογές που αφορούν χαμηλές τάσεις κ ο ηλεκτρολόγος με τις εφαρμογές υψηλών τάσεων. Και εγώ στο σπίτι μου έχω τραβήξει καλώδια, έχω βάλει πίνακα με βελτίωση cosφ, έχω τραβήξει γραμμή 3*4 με 20 αμπέρ ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα για aircondition 24 000 BTU αλλά δεν θα πήγαινα σε άλλο σπίτι να το κάνω αυτό. Αράζω στα μόνιτορ και στις τηλεοράσεις μου και εσύ στις μπρίζες σου και στα αλέ ρετούρ...Απλά είναι τα πράγματα. Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα !!!



μπορεις να μας δειξεις καποιο στοιχειο που να αναφερεται οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος δε μπορει να ασχοληθει με τις χαμηλες τασεις ?? που ακουστηκε αυτο ρε παιδια ??

----------


## christakosxo

δεν ειρωνευομαι ουτε προσβαλλω κανεναν λεω τη γνωμη μου και απανταω σε προηγουμενα σχολια περι ηλεκτρολογων και ηλεκτρονικων !! Εννοειτε οτι πρεπει ο καθενας να εργαζεται συμφωνα με τα δικαιωματα του και τις γνωσεις του !! δε ξερω τι εννοεις εσυ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΣ ηλεκτρολογος !! εγω συγχρονους ηλεκτρολογους και ηλεκτρονικους εννοω αυτους που εχουν σπουδασει και δεν εννοω τα δηθεν μαστορια που καποιος τους εδειξε 5 πραγματα που και αυτα λαθος τους τα εδειξε και με τα το παιζουν ηλεκτρολογαρες !!! και γιατι να μην εχει δικαιωματα ηλεκτρονικου ο ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος του τει η του πολυτεχνειου ?? τα 2/3 των μαθηματων που εξεταζομαστε ειναι ηλεκτρονικα !!!

----------


## dmyl

> δηλαδη οταν θα ηθελες να συνδεσεις τα 220 V εσυ στο μετασχηματιστη θα φωναζες τον ηλεκτρολογο ??



Αν το κανεις προσωπικο μπορω να σου απαντησω οτι στην εταιρια μας εχουμε και ηλεκρολογο ο οποιος κανει αυτες τις εργασίες. Ο καθε ενας στο ειδος του.
Δεν θα ηθελα καποιος ο οποιος δεν εχει αμμεση γνωση με τα υψηλα ρευματα να ανοιγει ηλεκτρολογικους πινακες και να τρεβαει γραμμες για τους συναγερμους - πυρανιχνευσεις κλπ επειδη απλα μπορει να ξερει. Θεωρω πως η εξιδεικευση ειναι αυτη η οποια διαφοροποιει την ποιοτητα του αποτελεσματος.

Καλο ειναι κυριοι ο καθενας να περιοριστει σε αυτο που ξερει καλα να κανει διοτι ειναι προς οφελος του τελικου καταναλωτη παρα να το παιζουμε παντογνωστες ωστε να υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος διοτι ετσι ο τεικος καταναλωτης μπορει να δεχτει χαμηλες τιμες με πιθανον κακο αποτελεσμα.


Φιλικα Δημητρης.

----------


## jomor

μόλις γύρισα από το σπίτι ενός φίλου που με φώναξε να δω την καλωδίωση του συναγερμού που του είχε περάσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος. Κατ αρχάς μόνο ένα από τα καλώδια ήταν θωρακισμένο, αλλά έστω ότι αυτό το κάνουμε γαργάρα. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά καλώδιο σειρήνας, χαχαχα. Σε κάθε παράθυρο έχει περάσει από δύο 4άκλωνα καλώδια, εκτός απο την εμπρός μπαλκονόπορτα που δεν έχει περάσει τίποτα. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει πουθενά καλώδιο για ραντάρ. Το μόνο από τα διπλά καλώδια που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για ραντάρ είναι αυτό πάνω από την κύρια είσοδο που όμως είναι σε τέτοια θέση που έχει κρυφό σημείο ως προς ένα παράθυρο. Ωραίος?

----------


## ggr

Εμενα μου εχει τυχει να δω καλωδιο ηχειων (το γνωστο κοκκινο μαυρο)  και αλλη μια φορα μονοκλωνο τηλεφωνικο (κοκκινο/μπλε που χρησιμοποιουσαν στο παρελθον) περασμενο σε παραθυρα για παγιδες!!!! Δεν ξερω αν αυτος που τα περασε ηταν ηλεκτρολογος η ηλεκτρονικος, το αποτελεσμα κρινω. Η ουσια λοιπον ειναι οτι σε καθε δουλεια υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι επαγγελματιες, περα απο ειδικοτητες.

----------


## turist

Γιάννη αυτό δεν κάνει όλους τους ηλεκτρολόγους κακούς ούτε βέβαια αποκαλείτε να το δεις αυτό σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό. 
Τα έχω δει αυτά κι εγώ από ηλεκτρολόγους που επειδή περάσαν τα καλώδια του ρεύματος είπαν να περάσουν και του συναγερμού όπου ήθελαν, αλλά έχω δει δουλειά και από ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι άψογη.
Δυστυχώς το πτυχίο του καθενός δε εγγυάται την ποιότητα της εργασίας του.

----------


## ggr

Και επειδη ξεφυγαμε λιγο απο το θεμα μας θα προτεινα να ανοιξουμε ενα αλλο θεμα που θα αναφερουμε τις εμπειριες μας απο διαφορες κακοτεχνιες που εχουμε συναντησει στη δουλεια μας, οχι για να κραξουμε αλλους συναδελφους , αλλα για να δωσουμε την ευκαιρια σε πιο απειρα μελη να μαθουν καποια πραγματα που θα πρεπει να αποφευγουν, μεσα απο τις δικες μας εμπειριες.

----------

σεατ (10-09-12)

----------


## jomor

> Γιάννη αυτό δεν κάνει όλους τους ηλεκτρολόγους κακούς ούτε βέβαια αποκαλείτε να το δεις αυτό σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό. 
> Τα έχω δει αυτά κι εγώ από ηλεκτρολόγους που επειδή περάσαν τα καλώδια του ρεύματος είπαν να περάσουν και του συναγερμού όπου ήθελαν, αλλά έχω δει δουλειά και από ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι άψογη.
> Δυστυχώς το πτυχίο του καθενός δε εγγυάται την ποιότητα της εργασίας του.



συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Και επειδη ξεφυγαμε λιγο απο το θεμα μας θα προτεινα να ανοιξουμε ενα αλλο θεμα που θα αναφερουμε τις εμπειριες μας απο διαφορες κακοτεχνιες που εχουμε συναντησει στη δουλεια μας, οχι για να κραξουμε αλλους συναδελφους , αλλα για να δωσουμε την ευκαιρια σε πιο απειρα μελη να μαθουν καποια πραγματα που θα πρεπει να αποφευγουν, μεσα απο τις δικες μας εμπειριες.



Αν γινει τετοιο θεμα θα γελαση και ο καθε πικραμενος....Μεσα ειμαι....

----------


## ggr

Ωραια, αυτο που μενει ειναι να συγκεντρωσουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο , αν βεβαια αυτο ειναι εφικτο, και να ξεκινησουμε. Το νου σας λοιπον!

----------


## vasilllis

τελικα τι γινεται;
ο νομος λεει τομεας ηλεκτρολογιας,καποιοι λετε ηλεκτρονικοι.
τι απο ολα ισχυει;

----------


## dmyl

Ο νομος λεει για Ηλεκτρονικους. Τουλαχιστον ο νομος για εγκαταστατη συστηματων ασφαλειας - Αδεια Ασφαλειας τυπου Β

----------


## plouf

αν ενοεις γαι αδεια εγκααστασης ο νομος λεει ηλεκτρονικου ηλεκτρονικού (μεσης εκπαιδευσης) η ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανολόγου ανωτερης η φυσικου πανεπιστημιου, ή γενικα κάτι αντιστοιχο.. 

γενικα να εισαι ηλεκτρονικός χψζ

διαβασέ το στο φεκ664 σελιδα 3 http://www.kemea.edu.gr/Content/%CE%...5%CE%9A664.pdf

----------


## Χριστόδουλος

από ότι διαβάζω σε αυτό το φέκ http://www.kemea.edu.gr/Content/%CE%...5%CE%9A664.pdf δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά σε ηλεκτρολόγους τουλάχιστον ως προς τον τίτλο σπουδών με εξαίρεση τα πολυτεχνικά τμήματα Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού ή Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού

από εκεί και πέρα οι τίτλοι που αναφέρονται είναι για ηλεκτρονικούς ραδιοηλεκτρολόγους ραδιοτεχνίτες ,τεχνικούς ραδιοφωνίας-τηλεόρασης τεχνικούς τηλεπικοινωνιών όλες οι παραπάνω ειδικότητες αναφέρονται για πανεπιστημιακές σχολές, στρατιωτικές σχολές , τει , κατεε ,ΑΣΕΤΕΜ/ΣΕΛΕΤΕ κατεύθυνσης
ηλεκτρονικών., ιεκ και τεε ,τελ δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ηλεκτρολόγους τει οαεδ , τεε , τελ , ιεκ κτλ .

*και εκεί που γράφει για συναφείς τίτλους γράφει χαρακτηριστικά :*
*
για τα εργαστήρια ελευθέρων σπουδών* 
θ. Πτυχίο ή απολυτήριο ανεγνωρισμένου εργαστηρί−
ου ελευθέρων επαγγελματικών σπουδών Ραδιοτεχνίας,
Τηλεοράσεως και συναφών ειδικοτήτων, ετησίας του−
λάχιστον φοίτησης.



*για τα τεε α κύκλου* 
ια. Πτυχίο ή απολυτήριο T.E.E. Α’ κύκλου σπουδών των
Ειδικοτήτων «Ηλεκτρονικός Συσκευών και Εγκαταστά−
σεων», «Ηλεκτρονικός Επικοινωνιών» ή άλλος ισότιμος
τίτλος σπουδών


*για τα ιεκ αφού αναφέρει μια σειρά από ειδικότητες ηλεκτρονικών και μόνο!  διευκρινίζει* 

(5) Άλλων συναφών ειδικοτήτων του Ηλεκτρονικού
Τομέα.

*άρα κάνει ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται ο ηλεκτρολογικός τομέας* 
*για τα Ε.Π.Λ λέει* 
ιγ. Πτυχίο του τμήματος ειδίκευσης: «Τεχνικός Ηλε−
κτρονικών Εφαρμογών» του Ενιαίου Πολυκλαδικού Λυ−
κείου (Ε.Π.Λ.) ή ισότιμος τίτλος σπουδών.
*(καμιά αναφορά σε ηλεκτρολόγους)*
*για τα ΤΕΛ αναφέρει μια σειρά από ειδικότητες ηλεκτρονικών που είχαν τα ΤΕΛ και κλείνει γράφοντας* 
(5) ή ισότιμος τίτλος σπουδών.

*και τέλος αναφέρει :*
Συναφούς ονομασίας με τα ανωτέρω πτυχίο ή δί−
πλωμα Σχολών της ημεδαπής, ή ομώνυμο ή συναφούς
ονομασίας ισότιμο πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα σχολών της αλ−
λοδαπής. 
*ά*_ρα ο τίτλος πρέπει να ανφέρεται για ειδικότητα ηλεκτρονικού ,ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου , ραδιοτεχνίτη κτλ_ ιστ. Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα Σχολής της ημεδαπής, *αντίστοι−**
χο ή ταυτόσημο κατά περιεχόμενο ειδικότητας* *με τα
ανωτέρω πτυχία* ή διπλώματα, το οποίο στηρίζεται σε
σπουδές που καλύπτουν με *πλήρη επάρκεια το γνωστι−**
κό αντικείμενο του πτυχίου*. Την περί αυτού βεβαίωση
χορηγεί το αρμόδιο όργανο της Σχολής που χορήγησε
το εν λόγω πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα.*

όταν γράφει  για δίπλωμα σχολής  αντίστοιχό η ταυτόσημο  κατά περιεχόμενο ειδικότητας κατά περιεχόμενο ειδικότητας* *με τα  ανωτέρω πτυχία* και στην συνέχεια για *πλήρη επάρκεια το γνωστικό αντικείμενο του πτυχίου.*καταρρίπτει το επιχείρημα  ότι κάποιος μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας  αν έχει  πτυχίο σχολής  που δεν έχει τίτλο σχολής ηλεκτρονικών από τις σχολές που αναφέρονται στο φεκ (π.χ.  ηλεκτρολόγοι )  αλλά  μέρος του γνωστικού αντικειμένου είναι κοινό με αυτό των σχολών των ηλεκτρονικών  γιατί αναφέρει  ξεκάθαρα για πλήρη  επάρκεια του γνωστικού αντικειμένου των πτυχίων που αναφέρονται στο φεκ 


  πιστεύω αν υπάρχει  επαγγελματική ένωση ηλεκτρονικών   μπορεί να πατήσει  νομικά σε αυτό το φεκ έτσι ώστε  στην εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας να απασχολούνται αποκλειστικά ηλεκτρονικοί 

  το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι έχουμε νόμους αλλά σπάνια εφαρμόζονται

----------


## louis7

Χαιρετώ τους συναδέλφους Ηλεκτρονικούς.
Όσο αφορά το νομοσχέδιο είναι ξεκάθαρο.
Εγκατάσταση συντήρηση και παρακολούθηση λειτουργίας μηχανημάτων και συστημάτων ασφαλείας και συναγερμού έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν όσοι κατέχουν Άδεια εργασίας Τεχνικού ασφαλείας Κατηγορίας Β η οποία εκδίδεται από την Ασφάλεια και που μετά την 01-01-12 είναι *απαραίτητος* *ο τίτλος επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης* που περιγράφετε στο Νόμο και είναι όλοι μόνον *Ηλεκτρονικοί.
*Επειδή η άδεια έχει ισχύ 5 χρόνια όσοι την έχουν με τα παλιά δεδομένα λήγει τον Οκτώβριο του 2013.Φέτος δηλαδή.
Για πρώτη φορά ουσιαστικά υπάρχει μιά κατοχύρωση στο επάγγελμά μας και αυτήν πρέπει να την αξιοποιήσουμε.
Όσοι είστε επαγγελματίες Ηλεκτρονικοί να πάτε να την εκδόσετε, καθώς μετά τον Οκτώβρη μόνον εμείς έχουμε δικαίωματα σε αυτόν τον τομέα είτε ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες είτε ως υπάλληλοι.
Στο σημείο αυτό θέλω να βοηθήσω συναδέλφους που έχουν τελειώσει Τ.Ε.Σ Δημόσια ή Ιδιωτική αναγνωρισμένη(Τεχνική Επαγγελματική Σχολή) και το πτυχίο τους γράφει ως ειδικότητα "Ραδιοφωνικών-Τηλεοπτικών Συσκευών και Εγκαταστάσεων".
Επειδή οι ΤΕΣ έχουν καταργηθεί και πλέον η ειδικότητα είναι "Ραδιοφωνία-Τηλεόραση" και δεν αναγράφετε στο Νόμο με τον προηγούμενο τίτλο,ενδεχομένως να  αντιμετωπίσουν πρόβλημα,όπως εγώ.
Εδώ η λύση είναι η ισοτιμία τίτλου από το Υπουργείο την οποία ζητάτε από την Δευτεροβάθμια της περιοχής σας.
Δεν θέλω να τα αναρτήσω αλλά σαν υποδείγματα βοήθειας τα έχω.
Όποιος θέλει βοήθεια ας μη διστάσει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Όσο αφορά τους νόμους αν χρειαστεί θα γράψω λεπτομέρειες.
Συνάδελφοι,μην ασχολείστε με όποιονδήποτε έχει αντίρρηση.Τα πράγματα είναι απλά και ξεκάθαρα.Ορμάτε λοιπόν για μιά άδεια που κόβει όλους τους μη ειδικούς νόμιμους ή παράνομους.Για του λόγου το αληθές δείτε τις γκρίνιες που ήδη άρχισαν στον κλάδο http://www.securitymanager.gr/newsit...d=606&catid=14
Τα λέμε !!!

----------


## leosedf

Τουλάχιστον Ηλία θα μπορέσουν να μπούνε σε καμιά δουλειά τίποτα άνεργοι ηλεκτρονικοί.

----------


## rch

> Τουλάχιστον Ηλία θα μπορέσουν να μπούνε σε καμιά δουλειά τίποτα άνεργοι ηλεκτρονικοί.



Και σαφως να χασουν αλλοι τοσοι τη δικια τους, ωστε να επελθει υπερμετρος κορεσμος στον κλαδο των ηλεκτρολογων. 
Το γεγονος που με απασχολει ομως περισσοτερο ειναι οτι οι νομοθετες/μιζαδοροι θεωρουν τους αποφοιτους τες - αντιστοιχα επαλ επας, αν καταλαβα καλα- πιο ικανους και αξιοπιστους απο τπτα πολυτεχνειαδες λογου χαρη.

----------


## leosedf

Και γιατί να μην είναι?
Έχω δει άπειρες περιπτώσεις που οι ΤΕΙτζήδες είναι ΣΤΟΚΟΙ. Μην κοιτάς μόνο εδώ μέσα που έχει κόσμο που ψάχνεται. Έχω δει ζημιές από "μηχανικούς" και οικονομικές και φυσικές.

----------


## tasosmos

+1
Επειδη εχει ο αλλος πτυχιο ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ/Πολυτεχνειου, σε αυτη την χωρα τουλαχιστον, δεν παει να πει αυτοματως οτι το αξιζει και ακομα κι αν εχει θεωρητικα γνωσεις μπορει σε πρακτικα ζητηματα να ειναι παντελως ασχετος.

Γνωριζω αποφοιτο πολυτεχνειου ΗΜ/ΜΥ που σε μια χουφτα εξαρτηματα δεν ηξερε ποια ειναι τα τρανζιστορ και ποια οι πυκνωτες... και δυστυχως δεν ειναι τοσο εξαιρεση οσο θα περιμενε κανεις...

----------


## button

Δηλαδή με πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού απο ΕΠΑΛ δεν εχω δικαίωμα ?

----------


## vasilllis

Εσυ ξερεις.εναν.εγω καμια δεκαρια,οι υπολοιποι καμια εκατοστη.καθε χρονο  ομως βγαινουν 100 πτυχιουχοι.ολοι ειναι αχρηστοι? 
Και αν ειναι για αυτο το λογο  κανανε την αδεια αυτη?

----------


## picdev

> Και γιατί να μην είναι?
> Έχω δει άπειρες περιπτώσεις που οι ΤΕΙτζήδες είναι ΣΤΟΚΟΙ. Μην κοιτάς μόνο εδώ μέσα που έχει κόσμο που ψάχνεται. Έχω δει ζημιές από "μηχανικούς" και οικονομικές και φυσικές.



Tι είναι αυτά που λες για τους ΤΕΙτζήδες, πάρτο πίσω όσο είναι νωρίς!
Εσύ τι είσαι αν επιτρέπεται ? Εγώ πάντως είμαι ΤΕΙτζής.

Πάντως ρε παλικάρια δεν έχετε βαρεθεί αυτή τη κουβέντα? μπορεί να υπάρχει και ηλεκτρολόγος που να ξέρει να βάζει σωστά συναγερμούς και ηλεκτρονικός που να κάνει τσαπατσουλιές.
Σιγά μην κοιτάξει ο άλλος το πτυχίο σου για να του βάλεις συναγερμό.
10 βασικά ηλεκτρονικά να ξέρεις και να διαβάσεις τον οδηγό του george vita, είσαι έτοιμος πιστεύω να ξεκινήσεις τη δουλειά, όλα τα άλλα έρχονται μέσα απο τη δουλειά και την εμπειρία

----------


## leosedf

Ναι Άκη. Δεν είναι όλοι όπως λέμε, αλλά γίνεται λίγο πανικός έξω.

----------


## picdev

απο τη μικρή εργασιακή  εμπειρία που έχω , βλέπω ότι υπάρχει ένας γενικός πανικός έξω και μάλιστα σε πολύ σοβαρές δουλειές και αξίας πολλών ευρώ, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει πιο πολύ με το GREEK παρά με το πτυχίο , έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας σαν ζιμπάμπουε που είμαστε.

Τώρα αν έχεις δει στόκους τειτζίδες, μπορεί να μην φταίνε αυτοί αλλά τα αφεντικά τους, που τους ρίχνουν στις δουλειές με 0 εκπαίδευση λες και ειναι γεννημένοι για να τα ξέρουν όλα

----------


## tasosmos

Προσωπικα δεν ασχολουμαι με συστηματα ασφαλειας κτλ αλλα θεωρω οτι ο καθενας πρεπει να εχει τα δικα του ξεχωριστα πεδια οπως οριζονται αυτα απο τα επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα που συνοδευουν το πτυχιο του.

Οπως δεν μπορω εγω να παω να κανω μια ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σε ενα σπιτι και να υπογραψω οτι ειναι ολα οκ θεωρω λογικο οτι κι ο ηλεκτρολογος πρεπει να περιοριστει βαση νομου στα δικα του χωραφια κι οχι επειδη εχει κοψει η οικοδομη απλωνομαστε σε οτι φτανουμε...



Οσον αφορα το "εγω ξερω εναν, εσυ 100, τι ποσοστο του συνολου ειναι αυτοι;" και το ποιος ξερει ή οχι να κανει την δουλεια του εκει βρισκεται ενα αλλο θεμα οσον αφορα τις δουλειες και τα κριτηρια με τα οποια επιλεγει ενας εργοδοτης. 

Δεν εννοει κανεις οτι αποφοιτος ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ/ΕΜΠ = αχρηστος αλλα οτι δεν ισχυει το αντιθετο, "αυτος εχει αποφοιτησει απο το Χ ιδρυμα αρα ειναι γαματος και τα ξερει ολα". Θα πρεπει ο καθε εργοδοτης να κρινει ατομικα τον καθενα κι οχι με βαση γενικευσεις.

Βεβαια οι περισσοτεροι εργοδοτες δεν ξερουν καν τι θελουν ακριβως απο εναν υποψηφιο και πολλοι διαλεγουν χωρις καν προσωπικη συνεντευξη...

----------


## lepouras

χαααα εγώ είμαι τυχερός και θα σας πάρω όλες τις δουλειές :Biggrin: , καθώς έχω και πτυχίο(τελ) ηλεκτρολόγου και ηλεκτρονικού(τελ νυχτερινό άρα αυτό παει στο βράδυ πήρα το δίπλωμα :hahahha: )) και τεχνικού υπολογιστών και δικτύων(τεε νυχτερινό άρα μια από τα ίδια). πωωωωωωωωωωω  θα χεστώ στο τάλιρο :Lol: (απορώ γιατί δεν εχω μια στην τσέπη :Rolleyes: )

να τους πούμε να κανουν τον νόμο ότι απαγορεύετε να ασχολούνται και ο καθένας για την πάρτη του αν δεν έχει πτυχίο μπας και μας δώσουν τις δουλειές?. οπότε μην ξαναδώσετε απάντηση πουθενά μπας και μας φέξει κάνα γιουροτάλιρο :Tongue2: .

----------


## button

Εγώ εχω πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού ΕΠΑ.Λ. και πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου ΕΠΑ.Σ.(Ο.Α.Ε.Δ.)

----------


## rch

> Και γιατί να μην είναι?
> Έχω δει άπειρες περιπτώσεις που οι ΤΕΙτζήδες είναι ΣΤΟΚΟΙ. Μην κοιτάς μόνο εδώ μέσα που έχει κόσμο που ψάχνεται. Έχω δει ζημιές από "μηχανικούς" και οικονομικές και φυσικές.



Εγω μιλησα για αποφοιτους επαλ επας. Αμα δεις τι υλη κανουν θα καταλαβεις οτι η συγκριση με τους τειτζηδες ειναι παντελως ατοπη. Προφανως και τα τει δεν βγαζουν επιστημονες αλλα το θεμα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να εχουν παραπανω δικαιωματα ατομα τα οποια δεν εχουν κανενα ακαδημαικο υποβαθρο. Βεβαια αν υπαρχουν καποιοι που ενστερνιζονται την αποψη του τασου οτι ενας ημμυ ειναι ασχετος επειδη δεν ξερει πως ειναι μορφολογικα/εξωτερικα ησυσκευασια καθε τρανζιστορ ενω ξερει την λειτουργια του, τοτε εχουμε προβλημα.

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον μπλεχτηκαμε λιγο... 

Αλλο το να ξερει καποιος ολες τις συσκευασιες τρανζιστορ και να μπορει να σου πει βλεποντας πχ ενα τυχαιο εξαρτημα σε TO-220 αν ειναι τρανζιστορ/μοσφετ/θυριστορ/διπλοδιοδος κι *αλλο πραγμα το να εχεις ενα εξαρτημα με 3 ακροδεκτες και ενα εξαρτημα με 2 ακροδεκτες και να μην ξερεις ποιο ειναι το τρανζιστορ και ποιος ο πυκνωτης*. 
Ο πρωτος απλα δεν εχει επαρκη πρακτικη πειρα, ο δευτερος δεν εχει μαθει να σκεφτεται ως μηχανικος και να εφαρμοζει στοιχειωδη λογικη επιπεδου δημοτικου στην πραξη και προφανως ΔΕΝ εχει καταλαβει την λειτουργια του τρανζιστορ, αυτο ειναι που κατακρινω.


Προσωπικα βεβαια ασχετως με τα παραπανω πιστευω οτι αν δεν εχεις αγορασει ποτε 5 εξαρτηματα να φτιαξεις ενα κυκλωματακι στην πραξη να δεις πως δουλευει ΓΤΠ ηλεκτρονικος εισαι οτι κι αν εχεις τελειωσει.

----------


## leosedf

Όταν τότε αυτός ΞΕΚΩΛΩΣΕΙ μια εγκατάσταση χιλιάδων ευρώ ας πάει στο αφεντικό του να του πει ότι έχει πτυχίο ΤΕΙ για να δικαιολογήσει το παλούκι στο αφεντικό του.

----------


## louis7

Ρε παιδιά,τι είναι αυτά που γράφετε ?
_1)_Κανένας δεν είπε ότι τα πτυχία τεχνικών σχολών ΕΠΑΛ ΤΕΕ ΕΠΑΣ ΙΕΚ ΤΕΣ..... είναι ανώτερα των ΤΕΙ.
Εννοείτε ότι των ΤΕΙ είναι ανώτερα σε όλα τα επίπεδα από τα προηγούμενα.*ΤΕΛΟΣ
**2)*Δεν εξετάζουμε αν πρακτικά ταυτίζετε το πτυχίο με την επαγγελματική εμπειρία.Ένας Ηλεκτρονικός ΤΕΙ δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν γνωρίζει επισκευή LAPTOP.Με ενδιαφέρει το ότι έχει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.*ΤΕΛΟΣ*
_3)_Κανείς δεν εξετάζει το τι ξέρει κάποιος να κάνει αλλά τι έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει.*ΤΕΛΟΣ*
_4)_Η άδεια αυτή δεν χρειάζετε άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος αλλά μόνο πτυχίο.Είναι προφανές πως αυτό γίνετε γιατί κάποιος      δεν θέλει να κάνει έναρξη αλλά θέλει να δουλέψει ως υπάλληλος._
5)_Για πρώτη φορά διασφαλίζετε το επάγγελμα του Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκαταστάτη στον τομέα των συναγερμών και συστημάτων καμερών καθώς μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσαμε να διασφαλίσουμε ούτε τις εγκαταστάσεις κεραιών.Ο νόμος δεν είναι ξεκάθαρος και δεν μπορούσαν να αποκλειστούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που δεν είναι η δουλειά τους(κι εγώ ξέρω ότι ένας πονοκέφαλος μπορεί να είναι από τα μάτια αλλά δεν μπορώ να δώσω γνωμάτευση καθώς δεν είμαι Ιατρός)._
6)_Σκοπός δεν είναι κάποιος να χάσει την δουλειά του αλλά να βρεί κάποιος δουλειά που έχει τα προσόντα σε αντίθεση με τον άλλο.Απαντώ σε ερώτηση φίλου που ρωτά αν θα βρεί δουλειά.Μπορεί να απευθυνθεί σε εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με αυτό το αντκείμενο προσκομίζοντας στο βιογραφικό και την απαραίτητη άδεια Κατηγορίας Β.
_7)_Κάποια στιγμή σε αυτήν την Ελλάδα πρέπει να γίνουν και αυτά.Μπορεί κάποιος άνευ πτυχίου να είναι "γάτος" αλλά και αυτός που πήγε έστω και 2 χρόνια σε μιά σχολή δεν είναι ο μ_____ς._
ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ
Δεν εξετάζουμε ποιοί μπορούν να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά.Γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν έχει βαθμό δυσκολίας και ότι την κάνουν και άλλοι εξίσου καλά.Το ίδιο καλά κάνω κι εγώ ηλεκτρολογικά.Όμως αν με καταγγείλουν τι θα πω ? Πως είναι αστείο να πάρεις 3 καλώδια και να τα μεταφέρεις όπου νάναι ασφαλίζοντας την κάθε γραμμή ανάλογα με τη διατομή και την ένταση ? Δεν θα μετρήσει η απάντησή μου !
Παρακάτω παραθέτω τα πτυχία που ζητά ο νόμος_ptyxia 1.JPGptyxia 2.JPGptyxia 3.JPG

----------


## vasilllis

> απο τη μικρή εργασιακή  εμπειρία που έχω , βλέπω ότι υπάρχει ένας γενικός πανικός έξω και μάλιστα σε πολύ σοβαρές δουλειές και αξίας πολλών ευρώ, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει πιο πολύ με το GREEK παρά με το πτυχίο , έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας σαν ζιμπάμπουε που είμαστε.
> 
> Τώρα αν έχεις δει στόκους τειτζίδες, μπορεί να μην φταίνε αυτοί αλλά τα αφεντικά τους, που τους ρίχνουν στις δουλειές με 0 εκπαίδευση λες και ειναι γεννημένοι για να τα ξέρουν όλα



Τωρα τα ριχνουμε στους εργοδοτες?
Αφου εχεις τελειωσει τει θα εχεις γνωρισει συμφοιτητες σου που απλα περασανε το κατωφλι του τει και πηρανε πτυχιο.
Απο εκει και περα φιλε αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα και πρεπει ο πτυχιουχος να ενημερωνεται για τα παντα,να διαβαζει να παρακολουθει σεμιναρια και οχι να εχει τη απαιτηση να πληρωνεται μονο σαν ειδικος και να μην γνωριζει.
Το αφεντικο τι εκπαιδευσει να το κανει?

----------


## button

Συγνώμη για άστοχη ερώτηση άλλα για τι είδος συστήματα ασφάλειας μιλάμε ?

----------


## jackie1989

Λοιπόν παιδιά έχω ενημερωθεί για το θέμα πήγα και ρώτησα σήμερα για να ξέρω ακριβώς. Πριν 2 με 3 χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε μόνο μία άδεια για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 
Ηταν άδεια security που σου επέτρεπε να κανεις τα πάντα όσον αφορά τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα. Εννοώ και φύλαξη και τοποθέτηση. Πρόσφατα λεγωντας πριν κανένα χρόνο με
κάποιο καινουργιο νόμο υπαρχουν δυο αδειες. Η αδεια securiy 'Α και η ΄Β. Στην 'Α' άδεια σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις φύλαξη και στην 'Β' να κανεις τοποθετησεις.
Για την πρώτη αδεια πρέπει να περασεις καποιους γιατρους να δωσεις καποια παραβολα κτλπ, και στην δευτερη να δειξεις καποιο πτυχιο καποιας σχολης που ζητάνε και αυτό είναι όλο.
Γενικά δεν το είδα και πολύ δύσκολο να βγάλει κανεις άδεια το μόνο δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι μάλλον για την πρώτη άδεια γιατί θέλει πολλά χαρτιά και τρέξιμο.

----------


## dmyl

> Λοιπόν παιδιά έχω ενημερωθεί για το θέμα πήγα και ρώτησα σήμερα για να ξέρω ακριβώς. Πριν 2 με 3 χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε μόνο μία άδεια για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 
> Ηταν άδεια security που σου επέτρεπε να κανεις τα πάντα όσον αφορά τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα. Εννοώ και φύλαξη και τοποθέτηση. Πρόσφατα λεγωντας πριν κανένα χρόνο με
> κάποιο καινουργιο νόμο υπαρχουν δυο αδειες. Η αδεια securiy 'Α και η ΄Β. Στην 'Α' άδεια σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις φύλαξη και στην 'Β' να κανεις τοποθετησεις.
> Για την πρώτη αδεια πρέπει να περασεις καποιους γιατρους να δωσεις καποια παραβολα κτλπ, και στην δευτερη να δειξεις καποιο πτυχιο καποιας σχολης που ζητάνε και αυτό είναι όλο.
> Γενικά δεν το είδα και πολύ δύσκολο να βγάλει κανεις άδεια το μόνο δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι μάλλον για την πρώτη άδεια γιατί θέλει πολλά χαρτιά και τρέξιμο.



Για την άδεια εγκαταστατών εκτός απο το Πτυχίο απαιτείται να κάνεις εξετάσεις για καθαρότητα απο ναρκωτικές ουσίες και μετά τα αποτελέσματα τα πας στον ψυχίατρο - ψυχολόγο και σου δίνει ένα χαρτί καταλληλότητας. Τέλος με τα παράβολα - αποδεικτικά πληρωμής , το χαρτί απο το γιατρό και το πτυχίο απευθύνεσαι στο τμήμα ασφάλειας του Αστυνομικού τμήματος της περιοχής σου και μετά απο 1 με 2 μήνες πάιρνεις την άσεια Security τυπου Β. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση αν κάνεις εγκαταστάσεις και έρθει αστυνομία υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάς και αυτόφωρο.

----------


## Nikro

Λοιπόν παιδιά καταρχήν θα συμφωνήσω πάρα πολύ με το Luis και θα πω αυτά που ξέρω και τα οποία ισχύουν αυτήν την στιγμή για να μην παραπληροφορείται ο κόσμος. Επαναλαμβάνω αυτά που ξέρω και όχι τι πιστεύω οτι είναι σωστό.
1. Για άδεια εγκατάστασης συστημάτων ασφαλείας θέλει πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικου και παρεμφερή όπως λέει ο ΦΕΚ αλλά οι ηλεκτρολόγοι  ΤΕΙ μπορούν να βγάλουν προσκομίζοντας μια βεβαίωση από το ΤΕΙ τους οτι παρακολούθησαν επαρκή μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών και να αναφέρονται αυτά.
2. δεν χρειάζεται άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος και
3. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να σε συλλάβει κανείς επειδή είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος και περνάς συναγερμό. Ο νόμος είναι ασαφής και δεν προκύπτουν ποινικές ευθύνες. Το μόνο που ξέρω οτι μπορεί να γίνει είναι μήνυση επώνυμη (όχι καταγγελία) από κάποιον ο οποίος πρέπει να αποδείξει οτι έβαλες τον συναγερμό (δεν αρκεί να σε πιάσουν να περνάς τα καλώδια γιατί έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα σαν ηλεκτρολόγος εφόσον έχεις άδεια εγκαταστάτη) και να έχει ένομο συμφέρον (να είναι ηλεκτρονικός και να ισχυριστεί οτι του πήρες την δουλειά.


Τέλος αν και άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο επειδή ρώτησε κάποιος υπήρχε κάποιο προεδρικό διάταγμα μέχρι πριν κάποια χρόνια (δεν ξέρω αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει) που ήθελες άδεια για οποιαδήποτε εργασία κάνεις οπουδήποτε ακόμα και σε ιδιοκτησία σου. Όχι μόνο για θέματα ασφαλείας αλλά και φοροδιαφυγής. Εντωμεταξύ δεν έφτανε αυτό ακόμα κι αν ήσουν ηλεκτρολόγος έπρεπε να κόψεις παροχή υπηρεσιών στον εαυτό σου για να αλλάξεις μια λάμπα!

----------

Sted (27-08-13)

----------


## space

Καλημέρα
Και όταν πουλάνε ασύρματα συστήματα λέγοντας  "εύκολη τοποθέτηση μπορείτε και μόνοι σας" ....χρειάζεται άδεια εγκαταστάτη?!!!!! :Confused1:  :Rolleyes:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Dragonborn

Η άδεια εγκαταστάτη συστημάτων συναγερμού έχει κυρίως αστυνομικό χαρακτήρα, όπως αντίστοιχα του κλειδαρά (το πλησιέστερο παράδειγμα), του σεκιουριτά και κάπως μακρύτερα του οπλοπώλη. Έχει σκοπό δηλαδή, τουλάχιστον μέσα στο στενό μυαλό και την περιορισμένη αντίληψη των αστυνομικών, να προστατεύσει το κοινό από τυχάρπαστους που μπορεί ταυτόχρονα ή διαδοχικά να είναι εγκαταστάτες συναγερμών και/ή κακοποιοί.  

Ένα απλό σύστημα συναγερμού που μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις DIY είναι πάνω-κάτω το ίδιο με την εγκατάσταση μιας κλειδαριάς ή ενός σύρτη  DIY, και δεν αφορά τρίτους - πολλοί ιδιώτες μπορούν και το κάνουν μόνοι τους και φυσικά με δική τους ευθύνη.

----------


## space

πως διαγράφω μια μου απάντηση

----------


## JOHNY+

Ηλεκτρολόγοι VS Ηλεκτρονικοί      1-1

----------


## editor

Καλησπέρα
Θα ήθελα την βοηθεια σας, από  που μπορώ να πάρω την ιατρική πιστοποίηση.
Έπειτα από πολλές μέρες καθυστέρηση για ραντεβού στο σισμανογλειο πήρα από τον ψυχίατρο ένα χαρτί (ότι δεν είμαι τρελός)  αλλά δεν μου το πιστοποιη  ότι δεν είμαι χρήστης Ναρκωτικών.
Τελικά θα μας τρελάνουν ???
μπορεί να μου προτείνεται  έναν γιατρό η' ένα νοσοκομείο να πάρω το χαρτί ???
Έλεος πια η γραφειοκρατία στην ελλάδα.
Δεν φτάνει που μας τα περνούν, μας ταλαιπωρούν κιόλας ....
ευχαριστώ

----------


## aser

Φιλε Τακη εισαι σε λαθος φορουμ για την ερωτηση που κανεις, μπες εδω και ρωτα www.disabled.gr 

Νομιζω ομως οτι στο ΚΕΘΕΑ θα ξερουν να σου πουν www.kethea.gr/

----------


## editor

Αγαπητέ acer μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητός 
ενδιαφερομαι για την *ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ* και θέλω να πάρω την βεβαίωση από τον Ψυχίατρο.
Ενώ επισκέφτηκα σήμερα έναν, δεν έβγαλα άκρη .......
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον Γιατρό ???

----------


## vasilllis

> Φιλε Τακη εισαι σε λαθος φορουμ για την ερωτηση που κανεις, μπες εδω και ρωτα www.disabled.gr 
> 
> Νομιζω ομως οτι στο ΚΕΘΕΑ θα ξερουν να σου πουν www.kethea.gr/



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Σε λιγο θα τον στειλεις και για αποτοκινωση εσυ...
Σταυρο αν και δεν εχω αποψη πιστευω οτι εσυ πρεπει να ζητησεις να σου γραψει τι και πως θα περιεχει η βεβαιωση

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  φιλε  Τακη  
καταρχην  πρεπει  να  πας  σε  δημοσιο  νοσοκομειο  και  οχι  σε  οποιοδηποτε  γιατρο  !!!  πρεπει  να κλεισεις  ραντεβου  να  σου  πουν  ωρα  και μερα να  τους  πεις  για  ποιο λογο  θελεις  Ψυχιατρο

----------


## aser

> Σε λιγο θα τον στειλεις και για αποτοκινωση εσυ...
> Σταυρο αν και δεν εχω αποψη πιστευω οτι εσυ πρεπει να ζητησεις να σου γραψει τι και πως θα περιεχει η βεβαιωση



Βρε δεν ηξερα οτι για τετοια αδεια θες ψυχιατρο... Ετσι και αλλιως δεν το διευκρινισε στην αρχη ετσι χυμα που εγραψε αλλου πηγε το μυαλιο μου.  :Biggrin:

----------


## editor

Μα πήγα σήμερα σας είπα στο *Σισμανογλειο*, και μόλις είπα στον γιατρό τη πρέπει να λέει το χαρτί μόνο που δεν με έβρισε. 
τα βάζεις με τρελογιατρό ???  :Confused1: 
Δεν τα βάζεις ........  :Wink:

----------


## Nightkeeper

Τελικα για την αδεια χρειαζεται και Πτυχιο αντιστοιχης σχολης πχ http://www.masterkek.gr/MasterKEK/se...FVDItAodbXoAJA 
γιατι νομιζω πως αλλαξαν αρκετα τα πραγματα.

----------


## dim3945

ΦΊΛΕ μου καλά να πάθουμε όλοι μας
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΌ ΔΗΜΌΣΙΟ
οποτε για άδεια εγκαταστάτη θέλεις

*ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ*
*Δικαιολογητικά για ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ άδειας εργασίας προσωπικού*
*Ιδιωτικής Επιχείρησης Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Ασφαλείας (Ι.Ε.Π.Υ.Α.)*

Σχετ.: Υπ’ αριθ. 1016/109/149-α’ από 08-9-09 (Φ.Ε.Κ. τ.Β΄ 1967/10-9-09) Απόφαση κ. Αναπλ. Υπουργού Εσωτερικών.
*Α. ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟ*

*1. Αίτηση χορήγησης άδειας.*
Σε έντυπο της Υπηρεσίας, με πλήρη στοιχεία – στοιχεία ταυτότητας ενδιαφερομένου και δραστηριότητες που πρόκειται να ασκήσει.
*2. Επικυρωμένο φ/ο του τίτλου επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης, ειδικότητας συναφούς προς τις δραστηριότητες που πρόκειται να ασκήσει (κατηγορία Α’ ή Β’) **
* Το δικαιολογητικό αυτό θα απαιτείται από την Υπηρεσία μετά την έκδοση της απόφασης που προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 3§4 του Ν.2518/1997.
Σημείωση: Σύμφωνα με την υπ’ αριθ. 4892/1/76-στ’ από 12-07-2010 Κ.Υ.Α. αποφασίσθηκε η προσκόμιση του ανωτέρω τίτλου, ως δικαιολογητικό, να είναι υποχρεωτική από 01-01-2012.
*3. Αποδεικτικό καταβολής του αναλογούντος σχετικού τέλους .*
Τριάντα ευρώ (30€).
*4. Φωτοαντίγραφο εγγράφου (θεωρημένο) με το οποίο να αποδεικνύονται τα στοιχεία ταυτότητας του αιτούντος.*
Έλληνες πολίτες: Δελτίο αστυνομικής ταυτότητος ή σχετική προσωρινή βεβαίωση της αρμόδιας αρχής ή διαβατήριο ή άδεια ικανότητας οδηγήσεως ή ατομικό βιβλιάριο υγείας όλων των ασφαλιστικών φορέων .
Πολίτες κράτους – μέλους της Ε.Ε.: Δελτίο ταυτότητας ή διαβατήριο ή βεβαίωση εγγραφής πολίτη κράτους – μέλους της Ε.Ε.
Ομογενείς: Ειδικό Δελτίο Ταυτότητας Ομογενούς (Ε.Δ.Τ.Ο.) ή σχετική βεβαίωση από την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία.
Στοιχεία ταυτότητος που έχουν μεταβληθεί δηλώνονται με υπεύθυνη δήλωση (θεωρημένη).
*5. Υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθ. 8 του Ν. 1599/1986 με την οποία δηλώνεται από τον ενδιαφερόμενο ότι:*
· δεν στερείται των προϋποθέσεων που αναφέρονται στα εδάφια στ΄, η΄ και θ΄ του άρθρου 2§1 του Ν. 2518/1997, όπως ισχύει κάθε φορά.
· δεν κρατείται προσωρινά.
· δεν έχει παραπεμφθεί αμετάκλητα σε δίκη για κακούργημα ή για αδίκημα της περίπτωσης γ΄ του άρθρου 2§1 του Ν. 2518/1997, όπως ισχύει κάθε φορά ή δεν έχει καταδικασθεί έστω και με οριστική απόφαση για κακούργημα ή για αδίκημα της περίπτωσης γ΄ της παρ. 1 του προαναφερομένου άρθρου.
· δεν έχει καταδικαστεί αμετάκλητα σε στερητική της ελευθερίας ποινή ανώτερη των έξι (6) μηνών για έγκλημα του άρθρου 8 του ν. 2518/1997 και για κάθε έγκλημα που τελέσθηκε με δόλο.

*6. Πιστοποιητικό Κρατικού Νοσηλευτικού Ιδρύματος, από ιατρό με ειδικότητα Ψυχιάτρου , από το οποίο να προκύπτει ότι ο αιτών δεν πάσχει από οποιασδήποτε μορφής ψυχική νόσο και δεν είναι χρήστης ναρκωτικών ουσιών, του οποίου η ημερομηνία έκδοσης δεν απέχει πέραν του τριμήνου από την ημερομηνία υποβολής του.*

*7. Τέσσερις (4) πρόσφατες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες, διαστάσεων αστυνομικής ταυτότητας.*

*Β. ΑΥΤΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΤΩΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ*
(Σε περίπτωση υποβολής τους από τον ενδιαφερόμενο, η ημερομηνία έκδοσης των δικαιολογητικών δεν πρέπει να απέχει πέρα του τριμήνου από την ημερομηνία υποβολής τους)
*1. Αντίγραφο ποινικού μητρώου ΓΙΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ.*
*2. Πιστοποιητικό Πρωτοδικείου ότι δεν τελεί υπό ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ*

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΉ

----------


## Nightkeeper

*2. Επικυρωμένο φ/ο του τίτλου επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης, ειδικότητας συναφούς προς τις δραστηριότητες που πρόκειται να ασκήσει (κατηγορία Α’ ή Β’)* 




Ολα καλα,οκ,αυτο το Κατηγορια Α ή Β δεν το καταλαβαινω,γνωριζει καποιος τη θελει να πει ο ποιητης?

----------


## editor

κατηγορία Α είναι για τους security
κατηγορία Β είναι για τους εγκαταστάτες .....  :Wink:

----------

mikemtb (14-03-18)

----------


## vagelisda

Τι δημόσιο και ξεδημοσιο και αηδειες βρε παιδιά; εσείς που κοπτεστε για το αν ειναι αδειούχος κάποιος,γιατί θέλετε δηλαδή να μην ειναι κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα μυστικά της ασφάλειας του σπιτιού σου;
Δε νομίζω ότι ζητάνε κάτι που δεν ειναι απαραίτητο,ότι ξες κάτι πανω στο επάγγελμα σου,ότι δεν έχεις ποινικό μητρώο και ότι δεν είσαι τρελός,πράγματα που ήδη ζηταγανε σε κλειδαραδες π.χ. η για αδεια εταιρείας security (

----------


## skipper1

Συναφους ονομασιας...???

----------


## adassouras

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,
ΟΚ όλα ωραία όλα καλά με της άδειες...το ότι έχουνε γεμίσει όλα τα μαγαζιά με ταμπέλες που λένε
'*'ΛΑΜΠΕΣ-ΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ-ΜΠΡΙΖΕΣ-ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΟΥ''*
'*'ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ & ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΩΝ''* 
''*ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ & ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΩΝ - CC.TV''
''ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ - ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥ''
*Εκεί είναι το θέμα....

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,
> ΟΚ όλα ωραία όλα καλά με της άδειες...το ότι έχουνε γεμίσει όλα τα μαγαζιά με ταμπέλες που λένε
> '*'ΛΑΜΠΕΣ-ΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ-ΜΠΡΙΖΕΣ-ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΟΥ''*
> '*'ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ & ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΩΝ''* 
> ''*ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ & ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΩΝ - CC.TV''
> ''ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ - ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥ''
> *Εκεί είναι το θέμα....



αυτό ήτανε το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων. να μπορεί να λέει κομμώσεις ηλεκτρικά συναγερμοί και λοιπές πυρηνικές εργασίες. αρκεί να έχει για το κάθε επάγγελμα και έναν αδειούχο μάστορα.

----------


## adassouras

Και γι αυτό το χάλι ευθύνονται οι προμηθευτές....
και ζαχαροπλάστης να πάει να πάρει ποσοτική παραγγελία θα του δώσουν και σε τιμές χονδρικής,κρίμα γιατί και 50 άδειες να επιβάλει ο νόμος αν δεν της εφαρμόζουνε οι προμηθευτές δεν έχουν απολύτως  καμιά αξία.

----------


## skipper1

Μολις πηρα την αδεια β' σαν ηλεκτρολογος απο τει! Υστερα απο 2 μηνες απο την καταθεση δικαιολογητικων.
Δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα κατι απο τη σχολη μονο το πτυχιο μας
Συμφωνα με το νομο ειμαστε στη περιπτωση "ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου" κ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αφου σε ολα τα εξαμηνα ειχαμε 1-2 μαθηματα ηλεκτρονικων

----------


## setes

Για να πάρεις επ.κατάρτιση κατηγορίας Β δίνεις εξετάσεις ή χρειάζεται μόνο το πτυχίο;

----------


## Nikro

> Μολις πηρα την αδεια β' σαν ηλεκτρολογος απο τει! Υστερα απο 2 μηνες απο την καταθεση δικαιολογητικων.
> Δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα κατι απο τη σχολη μονο το πτυχιο μας
> Συμφωνα με το νομο ειμαστε στη περιπτωση "ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου" κ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αφου σε ολα τα εξαμηνα ειχαμε 1-2 μαθηματα ηλεκτρονικων



Έλα ρε φίλε για πες γιατι με ενδιαφέρει. Σε ποιο αστυνομικό τμήμα πήγες γιατί εμένα στου χαλανδρίου που πήγα μου είπαν δεν γίνεται και να πάω να πάρω βεβαίωση από τη σχολή οτι παρακολούθησα μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών επαρκή για την άδεια και τρέχα γύρευε...

----------


## skipper1

> Για να πάρεις επ.κατάρτιση κατηγορίας Β δίνεις εξετάσεις ή χρειάζεται μόνο το πτυχίο;



Αν εννοεις για αδεια ασκησης επαγγελματος, τουλαχιστον πριν 12 χρονια ειχα παει στο υπ.βιομηχανιας μονο με το πτυχιο

----------


## skipper1

> Έλα ρε φίλε για πες γιατι με ενδιαφέρει. Σε ποιο αστυνομικό τμήμα πήγες γιατί εμένα στου χαλανδρίου που πήγα μου είπαν δεν γίνεται και να πάω να πάρω βεβαίωση από τη σχολή οτι παρακολούθησα μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών επαρκή για την άδεια και τρέχα γύρευε...



Στο ατ καλλιθεας μου τα εστειλαν τα χαρτια κανονικα στη γαδα κ το εγκριναν , πες τους να στα στειλουν κανονικα κ στα κεντρικα το εγκρινουν σαν ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου πτυχιουχου...πιεσε τους, αν ειναι δυνατον!..

----------


## Nikro

> Στο ατ καλλιθεας μου τα εστειλαν τα χαρτια κανονικα στη γαδα κ το εγκριναν , πες τους να στα στειλουν κανονικα κ στα κεντρικα το εγκρινουν σαν ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου πτυχιουχου...πιεσε τους, αν ειναι δυνατον!..



Θα ξαναπάω τί να πω. Πάντως είχαν πάρει μπροστά μου στη γαδά σε αυτόν που πάνε οι αιτήσεις και αυτός το είχε πει. Είχαν ενδιαφερθεί και κάναν αρκετά τηλέφωνα γιατί κι αυτοί δεν ήταν σίγουροι. Αφού όμως την πήρες εσύ θα κάνω αυτό που λες και βλέπουμε..

----------


## skipper1

Τι να σου πω, πες να διαβασουν το νομο καλυτερα...αλλιως αλλαξε α/τ !!!

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, γνωρίζει κανείς πως προμηθευόμαστε πλέων το παράβολο από την εφορία μέσω taxisnet. Συγκεκριμένα διότι ψάχνω και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που υπάρχει αυτό το παράβολο  :Confused1: .

----------


## setakias

Γεια σας παιδιά και καλός σας βρήκα!!!
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με  άδεια εγκαταστάτη συναγερμού.
Με πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάσεων απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν μπορείς να την πάρεις, με πτυχίο απο ΙΕΚ τεχνικού αυτοματισμών γίνεται να πάρεις την άδεια?
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## vagelisda

Νομίζω πως οχι ,γιατί ειναι πτυχίο παρεμφερές των ηλεκτρολόγων ,οχι των ηλεκτρονικών...νομίζω...
Αν ειναι ηλεκτρονικων μπορεί.

sent from mobile

----------


## Fixxxer

Επειδη μου ζητηθηκε και εμενα μια σχετικη αδεια καθως ειμαι απο τει ηλεκτρολογιας μονο ο φιλος skipper1 μου εδωσε σαφη απαντηση...
Επισης θα πω ενα παραδειγμα σχετικα με το που (?) οριζονται τα χωραφια της καθε ειδικοτητας...
Για παραδειγμα εχουμε ενα εργοστασιο οπου μεσω PLC κινει καποια μοτερ τοτε το εργοστασιο πρεπει να εχει εναν ηλεκτρονικο (για βλαβες απο το PLC μεχρι και το πηνιο του ρελε), μετα εναν ηλεκτρολογο (απο το πηνιο μεχρι την τροφοδοσια του μοτερ) και τελος εναν μηχανολογο (για το μοτερ)...
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να "πατησει" στα χωραφια ΟΛΩΝ και προφανως το εργοστασιο θα παρει ΕΝΑΝ εργαζομενο (ηλεκτρολογο) και οχι ΤΡΕΙΣ!!
Δυστυχως η ευτυχως ο ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να ασχοληθει με οτιδηποτε εχει ταση/ρευμα ειτε ασθενες ειτε υψηλη/ο με την σχετικη αδεια να τον περιοριζει στα KW...

----------


## setes

Στη διεύθυνση μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να τους δώσω μια βεβαίωση από τη σχολή, την οποία ομως δε μου έδωσε η σχολή (ΤΕΙ Καβάλας). Σήμερα μου ήρθε αυτό το χαρτί από την ασφάλεια.

----------


## skipper1

Προσπαθησε να παρεις τη βεβαιωση απο το τει ή να επικαλεστεις την παραγραφο που λεει για "παρεμφερη ονομασια πτυχιου"
Το ξερω οτι παιζουμε με τις λεξεις αλλα εδω στο Ελλαντα ετσι ειναι

Εμενα παντως δν μου ζητησαν τιποτα!

----------


## nikossound

Παιδιά έχει πάρει κάποιος άλλος την άδεια με πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου ΤΕΙ? Πως ξεμπλέξατε με αυτό? Εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση για βεβαίωση στο ΤΕΙ Λαμίας εδώ και καιρό και ακόμη τίποτε πρέπει να περάσει από συνέλευση μου λένε!!!

----------


## nikossound

κανένας?

----------


## skipper1

πες στα τσακαλια το εξης: ο νομος λεει πτυχιο "ηλγος μηχκος αει"... Το "ηλγος μηχκος τε" δεν ειναι παρεμφερη ονομασια πτυχιου ( :Wink: , ειδαλλως κατεθεσε κ αναλυτικη λιστα μαθηματων απο το τει που δειχνει ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα που εχεις περασει...αν κ μεταξυ μας αν δν πας για securitas στις εγκαταστασεις δν το ζητανε γιατι εχει η ιδια εταιρια στο ονομα της τετοια αδεια, επισης παρε κ κανα τηλ στην εετεμ να ρωτησεις!

----------


## Fixxxer

> πες στα τσακαλια το εξης: ο νομος λεει πτυχιο "ηλγος μηχκος αει"... Το "ηλγος μηχκος τε" δεν ειναι παρεμφερη ονομασια πτυχιου (, ειδαλλως κατεθεσε κ αναλυτικη λιστα μαθηματων απο το τει που δειχνει ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα που εχεις περασει...αν κ μεταξυ μας αν δν πας για securitas στις εγκαταστασεις δν το ζητανε γιατι εχει η ιδια εταιρια στο ονομα της τετοια αδεια, επισης παρε κ κανα τηλ στην εετεμ να ρωτησεις!



Επειση εχω κανει κατι παρομοιο μου ειπαν αν τα μαθηματα των ηλεκτρονικων που κανει ενας ηλεκτρολογος τε ειναι επαρκη, πηγα στο τει ρωτησα τον προισταμενο του τμηματος και μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να υπογραψει κατι τετοιο...
Ειχα παρει και τηλ στην ετεεμ και μου ειπαν πως βεβαιως οι ηλεκτρολογοι τε μπορουν να βγαλουν αδεια πηγαινοντας μετα στην αστυνομια μου ειπαν οτι το πτυχιο σου δεν ειναι στην ΚΥΑ 4892 τελικα δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη και το αφησα...

----------


## Ανδρεας Θ.

Εγω πήρα βεβαιωση απο το τμημα ηλεκτρολογίας του ΤΕΙ και εβγαλα την αδεια του εγκαταστατη συστηματων ασφαλειας. Τωρα όσον αφορα τα ηλεκτρονικα που διδασκόμαστε στα ΤΕΙ, ειναι επαρκη και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## nikossound

Μου είπαν από το ΤΕΙ Λαμίας ότι υπάρχει υπουργική απόφαση συγκεκριμένα η 65146/Ε5 στο ΦΕΚ 915/14.08.2006 όπου αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα το γνωστικό αντικείμενο του τμήματος ηλεκτρολογιας ΤΕΙ Λαμίας όπου εκτός από ηλεκτρολογικα περιλαμβάνει και ηλεκτρονικά ,αυτοματισμους,πληροφοριακά και επικοινωνιακα συστήματα. και αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι πτυχιούχοι του τμήματος έχουν τις απαραίτητες επιστημονικες και τεχνολογικές γνώσεις και ικανότητες ώστε να δραστηριοποιουνται επαγγελματικα σε όλους τους τομείς που προανέφερα. Εγώ θα κάνω την αίτηση για άδεια και θα παραθέσω και αυτό το ΦΕΚ να δούμε τι άλλο θα μου πούνε? Δεν μπορουν να μη λάβουν υπόψιν υπουργική απόφαση.

----------


## picdev

σιγά το πολυέλαιο ρε παιδιά , δηλαδή προγραμματίζεις PLC και δεν μπορείς να σετάρεις ένα συναγερμό και να βάλεις 2 καλώδια

----------


## setes

> Εγω πήρα βεβαιωση απο το τμημα ηλεκτρολογίας του ΤΕΙ και εβγαλα την αδεια του εγκαταστατη συστηματων ασφαλειας. Τωρα όσον αφορα τα ηλεκτρονικα που διδασκόμαστε στα ΤΕΙ, ειναι επαρκη και με το παραπάνω.



Από ποιο ΤΕΙ;
Εμένα πάντως από το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας δε μου έδωσαν.

----------


## Sted

Τι σου ειπαν απο της Καβάλας;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## setes

Μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται να πάρουν την ευθύνη και να δώσουν τη βεβαίωση ότι έχω παρακολουθήσει επαρκή μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## CybEng

Ευθυνόφοβοι καρεκλοκένταυροι σε όλο το μεγαλείο τους...

----------


## Ανδρεας Θ.

> Από ποιο ΤΕΙ;
> Εμένα πάντως από το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας δε μου έδωσαν.



TEI ΠΑΤΡΑΣ

----------


## goris

Γειά σε όλους.

Πρόκειται να λάβω μέρος στις εξετάσεις του ΚΕΜΕΑ που θα γίνουν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι για απόκτηση άδειας εργασίας Προσωπικού Ιδιωτικής Ασφάλειας (ΠΙΑ), έχοντας παρακολουθήσει το προβλεπόμενο πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης 105 ωρών σε πιστοποιημένο ΚΕΚ.

Επίσης, ως απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρονικής γνωρίζω οτι δικαιούμαι τη χορήγηση άδειας εργασίας ΠΙΑ τύπου Β' (ΦΕΚ 664/2010), η οποία μεταξύ άλλων επιτρέπει την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας.

Θα ήθελα κάποιος που έχει ακολουθήσει την ίδια διαδικασία, να μου πει πότε (πριν ή μετά τις εξετάσεις - αν απαιτούνται), σε ποιό φορέα και ποιά ακριβώς δικαιολογητικά κατέθεσε για την απόκτηση άδειας εργασίας ΠΙΑ τύπου Β'.

Ρωτάω εσάς γιατί στον ΕΟΠΠΕΠ που έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο δεν το σηκώνουν και βιάζομαι να υποβάλλω την αίτηση για συμμετοχή στις εξετάσεις μέχρι τις 2 Ιουνίου.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## σεατ 2

ακου τι θα κανεις   για αδεια τυπου Α) θα μαζεψεις τα χαρτια που θελει για να παρεις μερος στις εξετασεις 2ης περιοδου 2015  τα αναφερει στην σελιδα του εοππεπ/κεμεα θα τα στειλεις ως 2/ιουνιου /2015 στην διευθινση που λεει μετα απο λιγο καιρο βγαινουν οι λιστες που γραφουν ποτε δινεις εξετασεις και σεποιο μερος  εφοσον περασεις με το καλο και δεις το ονομα σου σε αφτους που περασαν (αργουν να βγουν λιγο τα τελικα αποτελεσματα) κατεβαζεις μια αιτιση απο το κεμμεα/εοππεπ την συμπληρωνεις και ζητας να σε στειλουν με κουριερ 7 ευρω την βεβαιωση η πας αν θες απο κει και την περνεις. μετα
θα μαζεψεις ολλα τα χαρτiα και θα τα πας στην αστυνομια .
χαρτια για αδεια τυπου Β) Αιτηση /υπευθινη δηλωση για ανανεωση/εκδοση αδειας στην δινει  η αστυνομια -παραβολο 30ευρω απο εφορια η περιπτερο-
πιστοποιιτικο  απο νευρολογο - 3φωτο αστυνομικης ταυτοτητας-αντιγρ.ποινικου μητρωου/πιστοποιιτικο πρωτοδεικιου τα ζηταει η αστυνομια απο τις αρμοδιες υπιρεσιες
 αντιγραφo πτυχιου ηλεκτρονικου

----------


## σεατ 2

αν θες κατι ρωτα

----------


## goris

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Δε μου έμεινε καμία απορία.

Το πρόβλημα ήταν πως είχα την εντύπωση οτι οι εξετάσεις του ΚΕΜΕΑ ήταν απαραίτητες και για την έκδοση άδειας τύπου Β', ενώ από ό,τι βλέπω το θέμα είναι καθαρά γραφειοκρατικό.

----------


## xarhs

χαρτια για αδεια τυπου Β) Αιτηση /υπευθινη δηλωση για ανανεωση/εκδοση αδειας στην δινει  η αστυνομια -παραβολο 30ευρω απο εφορια η περιπτερο-
πιστοποιιτικο  απο νευρολογο - 3φωτο αστυνομικης ταυτοτητας-αντιγρ.ποινικου μητρωου/πιστοποιιτικο πρωτοδεικιου τα ζηταει η αστυνομια απο τις αρμοδιες υπιρεσιες
 αντιγραφo πτυχιου ηλεκτρονικου[/QUOTE]

Εναρξη απο εφορια δεν θελει;
Τι αποδειξη θα κοβει οταν κανει εγκατασταση συναγερμου;

----------


## σεατ 2

Δε  θέλει τίποτα αλλο

----------


## xarhs

Σημερα κατεθεσα τα χαρτια για ''Εκδοση αδειας εργασιας προσωπικου ασφαλειας''(Β') Θελει:
1.Αιτηση και μια Υπευθυνη δηλωση (τα εχουν εκει)
2.Το γνησιο πτυχιο της Σχολης (στο βγαζει φωτοτυπια και στην επικυρωνει εκει)
3.Ταυτοτητα
4.4 φωτογραφιες
5.Πιστοποιητικο Ιατρου Ψυχιατρου
6.Αυτεπαγγελτως ζητειται ποινικο μητρωο και πιστοποιητικο πρωτοδικειου
7.παραβολο 30 ευρω

Για την Α' θελει:
1.Αιτηση και μια Υπευθυνη δηλωση (τα εχουν εκει)
2.Ταυτοτητα
3.Πιστοποιητικο Ιατρου Ψυχιατρου
4.Αυτεπαγγελτως ζητειται ποινικο μητρωο και πιστοποιητικο πρωτοδικειου
5.Υπευθυνη δηλωση (την  εχουν εκει) αν θα χρησιμοποιηθει στολη ή οχι
6.Οπιοδηποτε εγγραφο που να αποδεικνυεται  (θεωρημενο)  η νομιμη χρηση του ακινητου της 
εδρας της επιχειρησης
7.Παραβολο 147 ευρω
8.Εναρξη δραστηριοτητας απο την ΔΟΥ

Και θελω να ρωτησω
Ποιον ΚΑΔ  πρεπει να βαλουμε; Για την δραστηριοτητα αυτη;

----------


## σεατ 2

αυτα που λες για την κατηγορία Ά δεν υσχιουν
5/6/7/8/άκυρα

----------


## xarhs

Ισχυουν, γιατι τα κατεθεσα προχθες στην Ασφαλεια.
Η αδεια Ι.Ε.Π.Υ.Α. ειναι για ατομικη επιχειρηση
http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=646&lang=

----------


## nikknikk4

> αυτα που λες για την κατηγορία Ά δεν υσχιουν
> 5/6/7/8/άκυρα







> Ισχυουν, γιατι τα κατεθεσα προχθες στην Ασφαλεια.
> Η αδεια Ι.Ε.Π.Υ.Α. ειναι για ατομικη επιχειρηση
> http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=646&lang=



τελικά Ποιος εχει δίκιο ?

----------


## skipper1

Εχει δικιο για εταιρια ισχυουν...επισης πρεπει να αλλαξει ονομα η εταιρια με ενσωματωση ΙΕΠΥΑ που σημαινει χρηματα σε ΓΕΜΗ, συμβολαιογραφο, λογιστη, εφορια και αλλους Φαρισαιους!!! Για τον ΚΑΔ θα σου πω αυριο ποιος ειναι.

----------


## skipper1

ΚΑΔ: [url=http://postimg.org/image/ujdklxx9n/][img]

----------


## σεατ 2

Χάρης μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες. για αδεια τύπου β δεν χρειάζονται. 
από πέρσι έχω και τύπου Α
και τύπου Β

----------


## soulis89

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Έχω πτυχίο ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ εκπ/ων ηλε/κης αλλά και δεύτερο πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικού ( ισότιμο με ΤΕΙ ) αλλά επίσης έχω και χαρτί ηλεκτρονικού από ΤΕΕ. Μπορώ να βγάλω τη συγκεκριμένη άδεια;

                                                                                      Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## σεατ 2

μπες στο σαιτ τς αστυνμιας και δες αναλτικα  τι πτυχια  θελει.νομιζω ομως οτι κανουν τα χαρτια σου

----------


## psinadiakos

to ραδιοτεχνιτης με ποιο νομο εχει δικαιωμα
γιατι η αστυνομια εδω στα γιαννενα δεν μας δεχετε

----------


## mitsos00

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Ένας ανηψιος μου που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ βρήκε ότι πρέπει να έχει πτυχίο κατηγορίας Β'. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι πτυχία περιλαμβάνει; Έχει τελειώσει μηχανικών πληροφοριακων και επικοινωνιακων συστημάτων στη Σάμο. Μπορεί να βγάλει άδεια εγκατάστατη; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## moutoulos

Υπάρχει και αυτό το θέμα:
ΑΔΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ

----------


## mitsos00

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Ένας ανηψιος μου που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ βρήκε ότι πρέπει να έχει πτυχίο κατηγορίας Β.Έχει τελειώσει μηχανικών πληροφοριακων και επικοινωνιακων συστημάτων στη Σάμο. Μπορεί να βγάλει άδεια εγκατάστατη; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Fixxxer

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Ένας ανηψιος μου που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ βρήκε ότι πρέπει να έχει πτυχίο κατηγορίας Β.Έχει τελειώσει μηχανικών πληροφοριακων και επικοινωνιακων συστημάτων στη Σάμο. Μπορεί να βγάλει άδεια εγκατάστατη; 
> Ευχαριστώ



Περιεργο μου κανει οτι θελει να δουλεψει σαν εγκαταστατης οταν αυτο που εχει σπουδασει εχει πολλαπλασιες ευκαιριες εργασιας, εκτος αν το γουσταρει τοσο...

Εριξα μια ματια στην KYA 4892 και το πτυχιο του δεν ειναι μεσα σε αυτα που μπορουν να βγαλουν αδεια...
Η ΚΥΑ ειναι του 2010, μπορει να εχει αλλαξει κατι αλλα λιγο απιθανο...

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

για σας ειδα φως και μπηκα ερωτηση σε κτημα 10 στρεματων εαν βαλω εγω τις καμερες γιατι εχω καπια κρουσματακια ειμαι παρανομος και γιατι παρακαλω ? ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

----------


## stinger

για προσωπικη χρηση δεν εισαι παρανομος θεωρητικα...παρανομος εισαι οταν υπαρχει οικονομικη συναλλαγη και δεν διαθετεις σχετικη αδεια για αυτον τον λογο....οσον αφορα τις καμερες προσεξε που θα κοιταζουν διοτι απαγορευεται να καταγραφεις κοινοχρηστους και δημοσιους χωρους.....   π.χ πεζοδρομια κτλ
για ιδιωτικους χωρους δεν υπαρχει υποχρεωση γνωστοποιησης στην αρχη προστασιας δεδομενων

----------


## mitsos00

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση από μέρους μου.. Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί από ΤΕΙ γίνεται να βγάλουν άδεια;

----------


## Fixxxer

> Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση από μέρους μου.. Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί από ΤΕΙ γίνεται να βγάλουν άδεια;




Οχι και προσωπικα εχω χασει 2 δουλειες λογω αυτου...

----------


## vasilllis

> Οχι και προσωπικα εχω χασει 2 δουλειες λογω αυτου...



αρκετοι εχουν βγαλει αδεια.Ισως λογω αγνοιας των αρχων που υπογραφουν.Παντως αυτο ειναι κατι προσωρινο διοτι απο την νεα σεζον ηλεκτρολογοι-ηλεκτρονικοι σημειωσατε Χ.

----------


## mitsos00

Και από τη νέα σεζόν ποιοι θα μπορούν;

----------


## Fixxxer

> αρκετοι εχουν βγαλει αδεια.Ισως λογω αγνοιας των αρχων που υπογραφουν.Παντως αυτο ειναι κατι προσωρινο διοτι απο την νεα σεζον ηλεκτρολογοι-ηλεκτρονικοι σημειωσατε Χ.




Το ξερω Βασιλη, πηγα στο τοπικο τμημα και δεν μου την εβγαζε...
Τωρα δεν ξερω αν αλλαξει κατι...
Τι εννοεις με το Χ?

----------


## paulk

Καλημέρα.
Εγω στο συνεργείο μου έχω κάμερες περιμετρικά στην αλάνα. Είναι πάνω σε κεντρικό δρόμο αλλά δεν καταγραφω δημόσιο χώρο.
Θα έχω πρόβλημα ή πρέπει να το δηλώσω?
Έχω μια ταμπέλα που λέει οτι ο χώρος καταγράφεται απο κλειστό κύκλωμα 
Χθες διάβαζα για εναν καινούριο νόμο για προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων οτι χρειάζεται κάτι σαν πιστοποίηση.

----------


## vasilllis

συζητουνται για καταργησεις και συγχωνευσεις ηλεκτρονικων και αυτοματιστων με ηλεκτρολογους.Πιστευω το επομενο διαστημα θα αναρτηθει ΠΔ.

----------


## vasilllis

το βρηκα.Δεν εχει γινει ακομα ΠΔ.ουσιαστικα βηματα για να δωθει ενα τελος με τα δικαιωματα ηλεκτρονικων κλπ
Η *Σχολή Μηχανικών* θα συγκροτείται από τα τμήματα: α) Ηλεκτρολόγων και Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών, β) Μηχανικών Βιοϊατρικής, γ) Μηχανικών Βιομηχανικής Σχεδίασης και Παραγωγής, δ) Μηχανικών Πληροφορικής και Υπολογιστών, ε) Μηχανικών Τοπογραφίας & Γεωπληροφορικής, στ) Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών, ζ) Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών και η) Πολιτικών Μηχανικών.
ΑΠο οτι βλεπουμε καταργηση των αυτοματιστων και συγχωνευση(δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) με τους μηχανικους πληροφορικης και τμημα ηλεκτρολογοι και ηλεκτρονικοι μηχανικοι.
εδω παντως ηλεκτρονικοι(υπηρχε παλιοτερα???) δεν υπαρχουν https://www.ntua.gr/el/schools







πηγη: http://www.kathimerini.gr/939756/art...s-foithtes-toy

----------


## Fixxxer

> το βρηκα.Δεν εχει γινει ακομα ΠΔ.ουσιαστικα βηματα για να δωθει ενα τελος με τα δικαιωματα ηλεκτρονικων κλπ
> Η *Σχολή Μηχανικών* θα συγκροτείται από τα τμήματα: α) Ηλεκτρολόγων και Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών, β) Μηχανικών Βιοϊατρικής, γ) Μηχανικών Βιομηχανικής Σχεδίασης και Παραγωγής, δ) Μηχανικών Πληροφορικής και Υπολογιστών, ε) Μηχανικών Τοπογραφίας & Γεωπληροφορικής, στ) Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών, ζ) Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών και η) Πολιτικών Μηχανικών.
> ΑΠο οτι βλεπουμε καταργηση των αυτοματιστων και συγχωνευση(δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) με τους μηχανικους πληροφορικης και τμημα ηλεκτρολογοι και ηλεκτρονικοι μηχανικοι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Μηπως ειναι για τις νεες σχολες,ωστε μετα στο προγραμμα σπουδων να διαλεγεις κατευθυνση?

Η αληθεια παντως ειναι πως για εγκατασταση συστηματων ασφαλειας, μπορουν να εμπλακουν και ηλεκτρολογοι και ηλεκτρονικοι αλλα και μηχανικοι πληροφορικης...

Βεβαια σε μια εταιρεια που τα κανει ολα πλεονεκτημα εχει ο ηλεκτρολογος γιατι υπαρχουν υποσταθμοι ΜΤ/ΧΤ, εγκατασταση ισχυρων/ασθενων,κινηση,αυτοματισμοι κλπ κατι που οι αλλες 2 ειδικοτητες θεωρητικα βασει πτυχιου δεν μπορουν, οχι λογω νομου αλλα επειδη δεν το εχουν διδαχθει...

Απο οσο ξερω ο νομος του 2010 βγηκε κυριως για να βοηθησει να βρουν δουλεια οι ηλεκτρονικοι, γι αυτο και πεταξαν εξω τους ηλεκτρολογους...

----------


## antonisc

την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τοποθετησα  μια θυροτηλεοραση  μαζί με καλωδιο  _Άρα_ _ΕΠΡΕΠΕ  να φωναξω  ηλεκτρονικο _ _εφόσον  ειναι χαμηλη τασης  και εχει πλακετα  οπως και γραμμες οτε με χαμηλη ταση  γραμμες κουδουνιων  φωτα 12v 42v παντως εγω  δεχομαι  να μην βαζουν συναγερμο   ηλεκτρολογοι  με  προυποθεση σε μια καινουρια οικοδομη  το συναγερμο να σκάβει και να περνα σωλ ηνες και καλωδια ο ηλεκτρονικος  αφου ειναι αποκλειστικα δουλεια του  οπως και τις γραμμες tv_

----------


## Fixxxer

> την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τοποθετησα  μια θυροτηλεοραση  μαζί με καλωδιο  _Άρα_ _ΕΠΡΕΠΕ  να φωναξω  ηλεκτρονικο _ _εφόσον  ειναι χαμηλη τασης  και εχει πλακετα  οπως και γραμμες οτε με χαμηλη ταση  γραμμες κουδουνιων  φωτα 12v 42v παντως εγω  δεχομαι  να μην βαζουν συναγερμο   ηλεκτρολογοι  με  προυποθεση σε μια καινουρια οικοδομη  το συναγερμο να σκάβει και να περνα σωλ ηνες και καλωδια ο ηλεκτρονικος  αφου ειναι αποκλειστικα δουλεια του  οπως και τις γραμμες tv_




Αυτο ηθελα να πω παραπανω οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος τα κανει ολα και συμφερει... :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

Θεωρώ πως η εργασία (πχ τα σκαψίματα) πληρώνεται ως μεροκάματο σε όποιον την κάνει. Θεωρητικά πάντα, θα μπορούσε να μην κάνει καθόλου σκαψίματα για σωληνώσεις ο ηλεκτρολόγος, αλλά να σημειώνει λεπτομερώς τις απαραίτητες οδεύσεις για να κάνει την εργασία αυτή πχ ένας οικοδόμος.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μηπως ειναι για τις νεες σχολες,ωστε μετα στο προγραμμα σπουδων να διαλεγεις κατευθυνση?
> 
> Η αληθεια παντως ειναι πως για εγκατασταση συστηματων ασφαλειας, μπορουν να εμπλακουν και ηλεκτρολογοι και ηλεκτρονικοι αλλα και μηχανικοι πληροφορικης...
> 
> Βεβαια σε μια εταιρεια που τα κανει ολα πλεονεκτημα εχει ο ηλεκτρολογος γιατι υπαρχουν υποσταθμοι ΜΤ/ΧΤ, εγκατασταση ισχυρων/ασθενων,κινηση,αυτοματισμοι κλπ κατι που οι αλλες 2 ειδικοτητες θεωρητικα βασει πτυχιου δεν μπορουν, οχι λογω νομου αλλα επειδη δεν το εχουν διδαχθει...
> 
> Απο οσο ξερω ο νομος του 2010 βγηκε κυριως για να βοηθησει να βρουν δουλεια οι ηλεκτρονικοι, γι αυτο και πεταξαν εξω τους ηλεκτρολογους...



Πρόκειται για τις αλλαγές που θα γίνουν στα ΤΕΙ με τις συγχωνεύσεις των σχολών.φανταζομαι ότι αν ισχύσουν θα ισχύσουν σε όλες τις σχολές σιγά σιγά.



> Θεωρώ πως η εργασία (πχ τα σκαψίματα) πληρώνεται ως μεροκάματο σε όποιον την κάνει. Θεωρητικά πάντα, θα μπορούσε να μην κάνει καθόλου σκαψίματα για σωληνώσεις ο ηλεκτρολόγος, αλλά να σημειώνει λεπτομερώς τις απαραίτητες οδεύσεις για να κάνει την εργασία αυτή πχ ένας οικοδόμος.



Πρακτικά είναι αδύνατο να γίνει.θεωρητικα θα ήθελες έναν οικοδόμο με μεταπτυχιακό σε ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες.
Μεροκάματο πλέον μπορούν να πληρώνονται ολοι. Όχι μόνο οι οικοδόμοι.

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI GRA-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

εγώ απορώ γιατί υπάρχει αυτή διάκριση με τους συναγερμούς και τους ηλεκτρολόγους ? δηλαδή ένας ηλεκτρολόγος από τει δεν έχει κάνει μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών για να ξέρει υποτίθεται τι είναι η NO και η NC επαφή ? άσε που δεν παίζει και ρόλο , μπορεί και ηλεκτρονικός να μην ξέρει.
Επίσης το σκάψιμο γιατί αναγκαστικά πρέπει να το κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος ?
Να σας πω εγώ γιατί ? γιατί έχουμε  συνδέσει τον ηλεκτρολόγο με τον τσοπάνη και υπάρχουν δυστυχώς πολλοί τέτοιοι , 
αλλά η ηλεκτρολογία και οι αυτοματισμοί ειναι τεράστια επιστήμη.
Και ο ηλεκτρονικός αν μάθει κάνει και τα μερεμέτια

----------

kioan (21-03-18)

----------


## george33

Άσε τι λέει στο ίντερνετ,εδώ λέει ο καθένας την ιστορία του χωρίς να ξέρει καν αν απαντάει σε αυτό που τον ρωτάνε. 
Αυτή την άδεια την εκδίδει το τμήμα ασφαλείας της περιοχής σου,εκεί θα απευθυνθείς και θα σε καθοδηγήσουν.
 Εγώ παντού διάβαζα οτι αυτή την άδεια δεν μπορούν  να την βγάλουν ηλεκτρολόγοι.
Πήγα ρώτησα στην διεύθυνση ασφαλείας Θεσ/νίκης και μου είπαν οτι αυτό ίσχυε παλιά.
Και τώρα με το πτυχίο μου ,ηλεκτρολόγος ΤΕΙ, και με κάποια ακόμα δικαιολογητικά  μου την έβγαλαν.
Γιαυτό σου λέω εκεί θα πας να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## facnis

https://www.e-nomothesia.gr/kat-epik...76-g-2010.html

----------


## louis7

> Άσε τι λέει στο ίντερνετ,εδώ λέει ο καθένας την ιστορία του χωρίς να ξέρει καν αν απαντάει σε αυτό που τον ρωτάνε. 
> Αυτή την άδεια την εκδίδει το τμήμα ασφαλείας της περιοχής σου,εκεί θα απευθυνθείς και θα σε καθοδηγήσουν.
>  Εγώ παντού διάβαζα οτι αυτή την άδεια δεν μπορούν  να την βγάλουν ηλεκτρολόγοι.
> Πήγα ρώτησα στην διεύθυνση ασφαλείας Θεσ/νίκης και μου είπαν οτι αυτό ίσχυε παλιά.
> Και τώρα με το πτυχίο μου ,ηλεκτρολόγος ΤΕΙ, και με κάποια ακόμα δικαιολογητικά  μου την έβγαλαν.
> Γιαυτό σου λέω εκεί θα πας να ρωτήσεις.



Δεν θάπρεπε να στη δώσουν.Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά πτυχίο Ηλεκτρολόγου.

----------


## graphist83

Καλησπερα,

Θα ήθελα να μαθω αν αληθεύει. Ενας συνεργάτης που κανει εγκαταστασεις συστημάτων ασφάλειας (με αδεια σαφώς) μου ειπε οτι υπάρχει δυνατότητα να παρακολουθησει κάποιος μαθήματα διάρκειας 9 μηνων και κατοπιν εξεταση, χωρις καν να διαθετει πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικού η παρεμφερές. Οι εξετάσεις παραυτα και η υλη ειναι δυσκολα .Εγω δεν θα εχω θεμα καθως ως συνεργατης του εχω βαλει μαζι του πανω απο 150 συστηματα. Εχετε ακουσει αν οντως ισχυει κατι τετοιο??

Ερώτημα 2 Σκοπεύω στα γεράματα να παρω σε ιδιωτικό ΙΕΚ πτυχιο για Τεχνικός Ραδιοτηλεοπτικών & Ηλεκτροακουστικών Διατάξεων. Να υποθεσω αν το πρωτο σεναριο δεν με καλυψει, η ειδικοτητα αυτη ειναι επαρκης για πιστοποίηση τυπου Β? Καθως ασχολούμαι και με επίγεια - δορυφορικά - CCTV

----------


## john_b

Εμένα το χαρτί ηλεκτρονικός ηλεκτρονικών εγκαταστάσεων και αυτοματισμών του Λυκείου, με καλύπτει για άδεια κατηγορίας Β (η Α είναι για προσωπικό ασφαλείας). 
Επειδή το είχα ψάξει, θα μπορούσα να βγάλω και την Β αν ήθελα.

Από κει και μετά, πρέπει να ρωτήσεις στο γραφείο ασφαλείας του αστυνομικού τμήματος της περιοχής σου.

Για την Α θέλει μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση με το γνήσιο της υπογραφής που στην φτιάχνουν εκεί,
έγγραφο που να αποδεικνύει την διεύθυνση κατοικίας σου (ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ),
παράβολο του δημοσίου 30 ευρώ,
φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας
πιστοποιητικό από ψυχολόγο, νευρολόγο, σε κλειστό σφραγισμένο φάκελο που δεν μπορείς να το διαβάσεις εσύ,
4 μικρές έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες,
και, πιστοποιητικό επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης (το δίπλωμα πιστοποίησης επάρκειας από το ΚΕΜΕΑ).
Αυτό το τελευταίο δεν ξέρω αν το χρειάζεσαι και εσύ ή θέλει το πτυχίο σου. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να πας να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## p270

Το τελευταιο δεν μου το ζητησαν  μονο το αποδεικτικό τις ειδικοτητας ,και οσο τον σφραγισμενο φακελο απο γιατρο ουτε καν ο αστυνομικος που μου εκανε την δουλεια δεν μου ειπε Κατι που ηταν χωρις φακελο
Σε 20 ημερες η αδεια ηταν ετοιμη

----------


## p270

Υπαρχει και αδεια με μεγαλυτερο παραβολο για να ανοιξεις καταστημα και να εισαι οκ απο ολες τις πλευρές

----------


## spy00

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα  την βοήθεια σας. Πρόκειται να ξεκινήσω ατομικη εταιρεία με αντικείμενο την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας. Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός,  κάτοχος αδείας εγκαταστάτη τύπου Β.
Ερωτηση 1: Ή εταιρεία από ότι έχω διαβάσει θα πρέπει να είναι μόνο ΙΕΠΥΑ σωστά ?
Ερώτηση 2: Εκτός από εγκατάσταση συναγερμων-καμερών-κλπ , η πυρανίχνευση που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο ανήκει  εκ του νόμου στα συστήματα ασφαλείας ή μπορεί ο οποιοδήποτε να κάνει εγκατάσταση? 


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## spy00

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας με το αρχηγείο της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας (τμήμα αδειών) με ενημέρωσαν όσο  αφορά το πρώτο ερώτημα μου, ότι εγκαταστασεις συστημάτων ασφαλείας έχουν ΜΟΝΟ επιχειρήσεις ΙΕΠΥΑ σύμφωνα με τον νόμο. 
Στο δεύτερο ερώτημα μου δεν γνωρίζουν και δεν μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν. Θα πρέπει να υποβάλω την ερώτηση μου εγγράφως στην υπηρεσία τους. 
Σε επικοινωνία με το αρχηγείο της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση, καθότι  υπεύθυνος είναι ο Μηχανολόγος που καταθέτει τον φάκελο της πυρασφάλειας.(Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει ποιος κάνει την εγκατάσταση). 

Θα επανέλθω όταν θα έχω νεότερα.

----------

aris_kimi (03-02-20), 

kioan (04-02-20), 

mikemtb (03-02-20)

----------


## vasilllis

δηλαδή ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με νόμιμη άδεια δεν έχει δικαίωμα εγκατάστασης;

----------


## p270

> δηλαδή ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με νόμιμη άδεια δεν έχει δικαίωμα εγκατάστασης;



Αν έχεις άδεια μόνο υπαλλήλου δεν μπορείς μόνος σου να βάζεις αν πάρεις άδεια για να ανοίξεις κατάστημα τότε μπορείς
Αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είπαν στο τμήμα στην Καλλιθέα όταν έβγαλα άδεια για υπάλληλος -εγκαταστατης συστημάτων συναγερμων
Η τύπου β που λενε

----------


## chipakos-original

Ο ηλεκτρονικός με άδεια τύπου Β μπορεί να περάσει κανονικά και την καλωδίωση τροφοδοσίας του συστήματος δηλαδή όπου απαιτείται 230Volt. Δεν χρειάζεται ηλεκτρολόγος καθ όλη την διαδικασία εγκατάστασης.Το σύστημα συναγερμού λόγω θέματος ασφάλειας το αναλαμβάνει εξ ολοκλήρου ο αδειούχος εγκαταστάτης για να έχει και συνολικά την ευθύνη της σωστής λειτουργίας.

----------


## p270

Σωστά έχοντας όμως κατάστημα με την νόμιμη άδεια έτσι έχω καταλάβει

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σωστά έχοντας όμως κατάστημα με την νόμιμη άδεια έτσι έχω καταλάβει



Εμένα πάντως όταν έβγαλα την άδεια δεν μου ζήτησαν έδρα μαγαζιού. Την νόμιμη άδεια την θεωρώ προαπαιτούμενο αλλά έδρα μαγαζιού δεν μου ζήτησαν ποτέ. Ισα - ίσα που αν θυμάμαι καλά γράφει επάνω ότι μπορώ να δουλεύω σε όλη την επικράτεια.Θέλω να πω ότι δεν με περιορίζει σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο νομό. Αυτά τα γράφει επάνω στην άδεια δεν μου τα είπε κάποιος γνωστός η φίλος. Αλλωστε η εγκατάσταση συστήματος ασφαλείας δεν γίνεται μόνο κοντά στην έδρα του μαγαζιού αλλά όπου μένει ο πελάτης.

----------


## p270

Ναι έτσι όπως τα λες είναι ,αλλά μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει άλλη άδεια για να έχεις μαγαζί με μεγαλύτερο παράβολο και άλλο για υπάλληλος πιστοποιημένος 
Από την άλλη αν δεν έχεις κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος πως θα κόψεις απόδειξη στο πελάτη όπου και αν βρίσκεται

Έχω και εγώ άδεια εγκατάστασης πρόσφατη αλλά είναι μόνο για υπάλληλος δεν ξέρω πόσο νόμιμος προς όλα είμαι αν κάνω την δουλειά με αυτήν μόνος μου

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ναι έτσι όπως τα λες είναι ,αλλά μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει άλλη άδεια για να έχεις μαγαζί με μεγαλύτερο παράβολο και άλλο για υπάλληλος πιστοποιημένος 
> Από την άλλη αν δεν έχεις κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος πως θα κόψεις απόδειξη στο πελάτη όπου και αν βρίσκεται
> 
> Έχω και εγώ άδεια εγκατάστασης πρόσφατη αλλά είναι μόνο για υπάλληλος δεν ξέρω πόσο νόμιμος προς όλα είμαι αν κάνω την δουλειά με αυτήν μόνος μου



Σημασία έχει να είσαι πιστοποιημένος κατ εμέ. Και σαν  υπάλληλος , σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας όλο και κάπου θα έχεις έδρα να δηλώσεις.Κι αν δεν έχεις δηλώνεις το σπίτι σου και χρησιμοποιείς μπλοκάκι. Ολα είναι αναγνωρίσιμα. Φυσικά κάτι θα δώσεις σαν απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο στον πελάτη , αλλά η ουσία είναι αυτό που κάνεις τεχνικά να μπορεί να σταθεί....π.χ σε μία εταιρία λήψης σημάτων.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι έτσι όπως τα λες είναι ,αλλά μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει άλλη άδεια για να έχεις μαγαζί με μεγαλύτερο παράβολο και άλλο για υπάλληλος πιστοποιημένος 
> Από την άλλη αν δεν έχεις κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος πως θα κόψεις απόδειξη στο πελάτη όπου και αν βρίσκεται
> 
> Έχω και εγώ άδεια εγκατάστασης πρόσφατη αλλά είναι μόνο για υπάλληλος δεν ξέρω πόσο νόμιμος προς όλα είμαι αν κάνω την δουλειά με αυτήν μόνος μου



δεν έχω καταλάβει τι εννοείς.η άδεια είναι ότι έχεις την δυνατότητα σαν τεχνίτης και σαν νόμιμος πολίτης (τρελος,παρανομος κλπ)να κάνεις εγκατάσταση τέτοιων συστημάτων .
τώρα αν θες να γίνεις υπάλληλος σε εταιρία ή να κάνεις τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία με μπλοκακι δεν εξαρτάται   από την αστυνομία.Ουτε την εφορία την νοιάζει αν έχεις άδεια για να εγκαθίστας τέτοια συστήματα .Τελείως διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες για άλλο σκοπό δημιουργημένες.

----------


## lepouras

ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν είναι αναγκαστικά όποιος έχει μαγαζί. ίσως σε αυτό σε μπέρδεψαν. μπορείς να είσαι με παροχή υπηρεσιών που καλύπτει και αγορά υλικών με προορισμό την έδρα του πελάτη που θα κοπή η απόδειξη ή το τιμολόγειο(και αυτό το κάνεις για να μην μπλέξεις με αποθήκη έδρας και απογραφές δελτία αποστολής κλπ)  με έδρα το σπίτι σου. άλλο όμως να μιλάς για υπάλληλος και άλλο σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. στην μια κάποιος σε προσλαμβάνει και σου κολλάει ένσημα και ΙΚΑ αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη των εργασιών κλπ (εσύ στην ουσία βγάζεις αδεία για το καθαρό σου μητρώο) ενώ στην άλλη πληρώνεις εσύ την ασφάλειά σου και έχεις όλες τις ευθύνες κλπ. το αν θέλεις να ανοίξεις και κατάστημα τότε πας σε άλλη διαδικασία που εκεί κάνεις αγορά με έδρα το μαγαζί σου και μετά μεταπώληση  άσχετα αν βάλεις ΚΑΙ την παροχή εργασίας  της εγκατάστασης.

----------


## p270

πολυ σωστα τα λες ,απλα μου ειπαν οτι στην δευτερη περιπτωση για να εκδοσουν αδεια πρεπει να πας πρωτα εφορια να βγαλεις επαγγελματικο αφμ και μετα ναα εκδοση η αστυνομια την αδεια 

με παραβολα στα 140 ευρω

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> πολυ σωστα τα λες ,απλα μου ειπαν οτι στην δευτερη περιπτωση για να εκδοσουν αδεια πρεπει να πας πρωτα εφορια να βγαλεις επαγγελματικο αφμ και μετα ναα εκδοση η αστυνομια την αδεια 
> 
> με παραβολα στα 140 ευρω




Παναγιώτη σωστά σου είπανε για τα 140€, οι άδειες κατηγορίας β μπορείς να δουλέψεις με μπλοκάκι στην επικράτεια,εάν έχεις κατάστημα χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις  140€, παρόμοια άδεια  με security απλά τα πράγματα, πρίν μερικά χρόνια τρέξαμε σαν σύλλογος ηλεκτρονικών στην λάρισα να βγάλουμε άκρη τελικά βάση των αναγραφομένων δόθηκαν  οι άδειες

----------

p270 (05-02-20)

----------


## vasilllis

> ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν είναι αναγκαστικά όποιος έχει μαγαζί. ίσως σε αυτό σε μπέρδεψαν. μπορείς να είσαι με παροχή υπηρεσιών που καλύπτει και αγορά υλικών με προορισμό την έδρα του πελάτη που θα κοπή η απόδειξη ή το τιμολόγειο(και αυτό το κάνεις για να μην μπλέξεις με αποθήκη έδρας και απογραφές δελτία αποστολής κλπ)  με έδρα το σπίτι σου. άλλο όμως να μιλάς για υπάλληλος και άλλο σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. στην μια κάποιος σε προσλαμβάνει και σου κολλάει ένσημα και ΙΚΑ αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη των εργασιών κλπ (εσύ στην ουσία βγάζεις αδεία για το καθαρό σου μητρώο) ενώ στην άλλη πληρώνεις εσύ την ασφάλειά σου και έχεις όλες τις ευθύνες κλπ. το αν θέλεις να ανοίξεις και κατάστημα τότε πας σε άλλη διαδικασία που εκεί κάνεις αγορά με έδρα το μαγαζί σου και μετά μεταπώληση  άσχετα αν βάλεις ΚΑΙ την παροχή εργασίας  της εγκατάστασης.



Οποτε με αδεια εγκαταστατη και ενα απλο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων μπορει νομιμα να εμπορευεται και να εγκαθιστα συστηματα ασφαλειας.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ΙΕΠΥΑ αφορα αποκλειστικα κεντρο ληψεως σηματων και εταιρια φυλαξης (security)



ΑΚΥΡΟ!!
Διευκρινησεις:
ΙΕΠΥΑ ειναι μια απλη αδεια για εταιρια παροχης υπηρεσιων ασφαλειας.Οποιοσδηποτε δηλαδη μπορει να κανει εναρξη επαγγελματος για παροχη  υπηρεσιας και να βγαλει αδεια ΙΕΠΥΑ(σωματειο-μελος-πληρωμη κλπ)


https://isecurity.gr/gr/blog/56-%CF%...B5%CF%84%CE%B5



Υ.Γ Για το κομματι πυρανιχνευσης δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχει καποια ιδιαιτερη δεξιοτητα.Εννοειται οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος ΔΕΝ μπορει να κανει μελετη,αλλα μονο εγκατασταση.

----------


## lepouras

> Υ.Γ Για το κομματι πυρανιχνευσης δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχει καποια ιδιαιτερη δεξιοτητα.Εννοειται οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος ΔΕΝ μπορει να κανει μελετη,αλλα μονο εγκατασταση.



εφόσον χρειάζεται μελέτη  και υπογραφή από μηχανολόγο τότε το ποιος θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση δεν έχει καμία σημασία.

----------


## spy00

> Οποτε με αδεια εγκαταστατη και ενα απλο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων μπορει νομιμα να εμπορευεται και να εγκαθιστα συστηματα ασφαλειας.
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι [COLOR=#333333]ΙΕΠΥΑ αφορα αποκλειστικα κεντρο ληψεως σηματων και εταιρια φυλαξης (security)
> 
> vasilllis  καλησπέρα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου καθώς σε τηλεφωνική συνομιλία με το αρχηγείο του τμήματος αδειών ΜΟΝΟ ΙΕΠΥΑ έχουν δικαίωμα εγκαταστασης. Υπάρχουν καταστηματα που έχουν αδεια ΙΕΠΥΑ και εμπορία ηλεκτρονικών- ηλεκτρολογικών υλικών κλπ, δεν αρκεί να έχουν απλό κατάστημα.
> 
> 
> ΑΚΥΡΟ!!
> Διευκρινησεις:
> ΙΕΠΥΑ ειναι μια απλη αδεια για εταιρια παροχης υπηρεσιων ασφαλειας.Οποιοσδηποτε δηλαδη μπορει να κανει εναρξη επαγγελματος για παροχη  υπηρεσιας και να βγαλει αδεια ΙΕΠΥΑ(σωματειο-μελος-πληρωμη κλπ)
> ...



Έχω ήδη υποβάλει ερώτημα στο τμήμα αδειών και περιμένω απάντηση. Αν έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω το forum. Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν η πυρασφάλεια υπάγεται στα συστήματα ασφαλείας ή όχι. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spy00

> εφόσον χρειάζεται μελέτη  και υπογραφή από μηχανολόγο τότε το ποιος θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση δεν έχει καμία σημασία.



lepouras καλησπέρα. Έχει μεγαλη σημασια το ποιος θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση. Το γεγονός ότι υπογράφει ο Μηχανολόγος δεν σημάινει οτι ο οιποδήποτε μπορεί. Μιλάμε για κυκλώματα χαμήλής ισχύος, με την ίδια λογική ΟΛΟΙ θα έκαναν Η/Μ εγκαταστάσεις αφού υπογράφει ο Μηχανολόγος. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spy00

Σας παραθέτω απόσπασμα από τον νόμο.

Ν. 3707/08 (ΦΕΚ 209 Α/8-10-200 :Cool:  : Ρύθμιση θεμάτων ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων παροχής υπηρεσιών
ασφαλείας και γραφείων ιδιωτικών ερευνών.

θ. εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση και παρακολούθηση λειτουργίας μηχανημάτων και συστημάτων
ασφαλείας και συναγερμού, πλην αυτών που τοποθετούνται σε αυτοκίνητο,
ι. εκμετάλλευση κέντρων λήψης, ελέγχου και διαβίβασης σημάτων συναγερμού και
ια. εκπόνηση μελετών και σχεδιασμό συστημάτων ασφαλείας, αναφορικά με τις δραστηριότητες των
περιπτώσεων θ΄ και ι΄ της παρούσας παραγράφου.

3.  Άδεια εργασίας Β΄ κατηγορίας απαιτείται να κατέχει το προσωπικό των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων
παροχής υπηρεσιών ασφαλείας που ασκεί τις δραστηριότητες των περιπτώσεων θ΄,  ι΄ και ια΄ της
παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 1. Με την ίδια άδεια εφοδιάζεται και το διοικητικό προσωπικό των επιχει-
ρήσεων αυτών στο οποίο ανατίθεται ο σχεδιασμός και η μέριμνα  για την εκτέλεση των ως άνω δρα-
στηριοτήτων.

----------


## lepouras

> lepouras καλησπέρα. Έχει μεγαλη σημασια το ποιος θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση. Το γεγονός ότι υπογράφει ο Μηχανολόγος δεν σημάινει οτι ο οιποδήποτε μπορεί. Μιλάμε για κυκλώματα χαμήλής ισχύος, με την ίδια λογική ΟΛΟΙ θα έκαναν Η/Μ εγκαταστάσεις αφού υπογράφει ο Μηχανολόγος. Ευχαριστώ



βρε Κωστα μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. δηλαδή μόνο κάποιος πιστοποιημένος μπορεί να κάνει εγκατάσταση πυρανίχνευσης? από την στιγμή που ο μηχανολόγος που υπογράφει βάλει και τον γάλατα της γειτονιάς του και τοποθετήσει πυρανίχνευση και του δουλεύει τότε τη σημασία έχει τη είναι αυτός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση από την στιγμή που την ευθύνη την έχει ο υπογράφον? δηλαδή άμα είναι ηλεκτρονικαρα με πτυχία και κάνει κώλος την εγκατάσταση τότε δεν τρέχει κάστανο γιατί είναι πτυχιούχος? ίσως και αδειούχος?  μην αρχίσουμε τα περί τη είναι το ένα και το άλλο ή τη έχουμε συναντήσει.. η αναφορά ήταν σαφής για το θέμα πυρασφάλειας που ανέφερε ο Βασίλης παραπάνω, σε ότι έχει σχέση το θέμα αδειών και την πυρασφάλεια. όχι στην ικανότητα αυτού που την τοποθετεί.

----------


## spy00

> βρε Κωστα μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. δηλαδή μόνο κάποιος πιστοποιημένος μπορεί να κάνει εγκατάσταση πυρανίχνευσης? από την στιγμή που ο μηχανολόγος που υπογράφει βάλει και τον γάλατα της γειτονιάς του και τοποθετήσει πυρανίχνευση και του δουλεύει τότε τη σημασία έχει τη είναι αυτός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση από την στιγμή που την ευθύνη την έχει ο υπογράφον? 
> 
> Φιλέ lepouras πολύ σωστά τα λές, στην Ελλαδα ζούμε και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι γίνεται. Με την ίδια όμως λογική θα μπορεί και ο οποιοδήποτε να κάνει ηλεκτρολογικές - ψυκτικές  κ.α εγκαταστάσεις αφου την ευθύνη την έχει ο Μηχανολόγος.
> 
> 
> δηλαδή άμα είναι ηλεκτρονικαρα με πτυχία και κάνει κώλος την εγκατάσταση τότε δεν τρέχει κάστανο γιατί είναι πτυχιούχος? ίσως και αδειούχος?
> Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο  Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, πιστέυω όλοι μας θα προτιμούσαμε η κάθε εγκατάσταση να γίνεται σωστά από αδειούχο εγκαταστάτη
> 
> 
> ...




Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ο νόμος δεν είναι σαφής  *κατά πόσο  η εγκατάσταση  πυρανίχνευσης  υπάγεται στα συστήματα ασφάλειας.* Πρόκειται να συμμετάσχω σε δημόσιο διαγωνισμό και θέλω να είμαι καθόλα νόμιμος. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν έχω εγώ δικαίωμα εγκατάστασης αλλά οι διάφορες εταιρείες πυροσβεστικών ειδών, καθώς μπορεί να υπάρξουν ενστάσεις.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα,
επαναφέρω το θέμα... γνωστός μου θέλει να παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα (λογικά σε ΙΕΚ) ώστε μελλοντικά να καταθεσει τα χαρτια του για εγκαταστάτης συστημάτων ασφαλείας.
Εχετε να προτείνετε κάποια σχολή που είχατε καλή εμπειρία και αν θυμάστε περίπου το κόστος των συνεδριών. Βλέπω ότι κάποιες σχολές προσφέρουν και σεμινάρια εξ'αποστάσεως.

----------


## siolosni

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα και βλέπω μεγάληζέση εδώ μέσα.
Εγώσαν Ηλεκτρονικός ΤΕΙ επαγγελματικάδραστηριοποιούμαι στο χώρο της τηλεόρασηςαρκετά χρόνια. Παρ όλα αυτά πάνταξεσκόνιζα τα κολλητήρια μου και τακατσαβίδια μου διάβαζα άρθρα και έτρεχαστα βιβλία μου και στο ίντερνετ ναξεσκονίσω τις γνώσεις μου.
Πρόσφαταλοιπόν μου κατέβηκε να βάλω έναν συναγερμόστο σπίτι. Και δεν έκανα τίποτε παραπάνωαπό το να διαβάσω. Ελευθερες πτυχιακέςεργασίες αλλά και service manualεταιριών για τα συστήματα τους.
Ότανπήρα τηλέφωνο να πάρω προσφορά για έναπακέτο έμαθα πως δεν πουλάνε τα πάντασε όλους. Και ξεκίνησε νέο διάβασμα.Ποιος έχει δικαίωμα , τι γνώσεις χρειάζεταικλπ κλπ.
ΒρήκαΙΕΚ που σε 40 η 80 ώρες σε βγάζουν εγκαταστατηκαι μετά έπεσα πάνω στον https://saeesae.gr/και στο https://www.iepya.gr/
Όλοιδίκιο έχουν. Μιλάμε για επαγγελματικάδικαιώματα και ασφάλεια όπως καιδιαφύλαξη των μαγαζιών τους.
Αυτόπου με έχει λίγο προβληματίσει είναιπως πρέπει να ανοίξεις βιβλία για ναμπορέσεις να έχεις επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.Επειδή τέθηκε το θέμα της απόδειξηςκάπου να πω πως για τους μισθωτούςυπάρχει και η απόδειξη δαπάνης πληρωμών.
Καιγια να το ελαφρύνω λίγο. Τώρα που δεν θαπληρώνομαι υπερορίες και θα τις γράφωώρες για ρεπό και άδεια θα ήθελα να κάνακαι μια δεύτερη δουλειά χωρίς ναχρειάζεται να πληρώνω λογιστές.  :Lol:

----------

